# Canadian Built 1963 Impala Convertible



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm starting off with a Canadian Built, 1 of 3116 Impala Convertible. I had it listed on here for a bit, had some offers, had some punk aka "lowrider_cutlass" out of Toronto try to pull a scam and sell it on here, thinking no one on here would know any different. Last was it getting packed up to go to Miami but the buyer backed at the last min. Here it is waiting to go under the knife.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

It came with 283 2 barrel from the factory, but needed a better swap. I picked up a 6.0 LQ4 and 4L80e combo out of Texas with 40,000miles. Came pretty much complete. Missing is the ECM and mass air flow sensor, and some of the harness. I'll be going with a replacement unit from http://ls1wiringharness.com/












The 283 and powerglide before 









Dropping it with the oil pan and tranny in place











The clearence issue with stock pan









The transmisson hump needed some cutting to make the fit. After checking pinon angle, the first floor support will need to be cut. I have to replace it anyways as it is rusted out, but will need modify the new one to keep the structural intergrity.










The custom motor mounts. I'm trying to build this on a budget and spending big bucks on the junk I've seen out there, I'll fab my own.


















These pics are for mock up. I need to drill in more holes to be able to bolt them to the crossmember. Passenger and drivers are different in shape, so the plates are contured to the frame.

















I wanted to save some cash and see if it would work. I modified the stock truck pan. I sectioned out the biggest piece I could safely do without going too far. With the engine installed, and the pan fitted, It will sit about 5/16-3/8" at it's lowest point of the pan above the k member. I didn't have access to a band saw, so I used a sawzall.










































Now, the problem is that the lower drain plug piece will not fit on the pan. I will be using 3/8 aluminum plate to bridge the gap between the two. The plate will then be cut out to allow oil flow to drain plug. Mock up fit up.


























This is what the crossmember clearence must be to clear the the lowest point of the K member. I will have to notch the passenger side very little to clear the a/c bracket.

















Motor mount mocked into place.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I had an extra Impala rear end that I used to get the brackets off of. I welded a piece of steel across to keep the, aligned. Then welded them to the 85 Toyota rear diff.









Stock 7.5" carrier









TrueTrac Locker









After putting in new pinion bearings and races, upsized bearings for the 50mm carrier journals, it was then professionally setup for pinion preloaded/lashed. I am waiting for the disc brake kit to come in before installing the axles.


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank for the link to your build up.

I was thinking of going with a separate LS-1 Wire harness aswell, But i found a 
complete Painless Wiring LS-1/Chassis harness Part # 60608 that suits my 64 setup.
(power windows/locks/antennas/AC/heat/radio etc etc)
just an FYI, the cheapest i have seen is right under $1400 shipped...

Why did you opt to make those type of mounts instead of the easier to make LSX brackets?










and use OEM poly mounts?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 3 2010, 12:59 AM~16166611
> *I'm starting off with a Canadian Built, 1 of 3116 Impala Convertible. I had it listed on here for a bit, had some offers, had some punk aka "lowrider_cutlass" out of Toronto try to pull a scam and sell it on here, thinking no one on here would know any different. Last was it getting packed up to go to Miami but the buyer backed at the last min. Here it is waiting to go under the knife.
> *


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 3 2010, 12:19 PM~16169893
> *
> *



Yep, *HE** edit posted it up here in the classified as his own and got called on it by some fellow layitlow members. He failed to notice the world is small and my previous posted ad......


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jan 3 2010, 11:15 AM~16169488
> *Thank for the link to your build up.
> 
> I was thinking of going with a separate LS-1 Wire harness aswell, But i found a
> ...



I made these brackets because I needed the oil pan to higher than the crossmember. I have the same pic saved myself. With the square plate, I was able to move the tabs anywhere the getthe best fit. 

I used poly inserts (9.9106 Energy Suspension) for the seamless pipe. The lower were custom made. They were just under ten bucks for the poly kit....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 3 2010, 02:57 PM~16170667
> *Yep, HE* edit posted it up here in the classified as his own and got called on it by some fellow layitlow members. He failed to notice the world is small and my previous posted ad......
> *


I remember that shit,I'd be pissed too :angry: 
I'm gonna be watching this build,you got some cool plans for sure.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 3 2010, 03:57 PM~16170667
> *Yep, HE* edit posted it up here in the classified as his own and got called on it by some fellow layitlow members. He failed to notice the world is small and my previous posted ad......
> *


I don't know why he would do that though...But nice buildup...Keep up the good work man!!! Nice to see Canadians doing it up!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Jan 3 2010, 02:37 PM~16171022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, just trying something new with this build. Should turn some heads once it's finished.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD THE 63 IS 1 OF THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 3 2010, 02:57 PM~16170667
> *Yep, HE* edit posted it up here in the classified as his own and got called on it by some fellow layitlow members. He failed to notice the world is small and my previous posted ad......
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=449641&hl=


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 3 2010, 05:45 PM~16171526
> *You know how I do, I'll get it together!! Just waiting to hear back from Iron Garage, they're bringing in my sheet metal. Check out their shop...unreal....and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  http://www.theirongarage.com/ Pop's has done lots of work for them in the past so I'll be getting a break on the prices and freight.
> Thanks, just trying something new with this build. Should turn some heads once it's finished.
> *


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY+Jan 3 2010, 07:31 PM~16173655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was in there looking around in my socks it's so clean!!! That orange roadster with the big blower has over 1000hp and the guy's into for $350,000!!!! Stupid money. The Camaro and Mustangs are all the Dynacorn bodies and done from that. They're a manufacturer like Ford, GM etc, so they make they're own vins. Those complete Camaros go for about $250k in some cases.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bout time you just did this car yourself!

i remember seeing it for sale forever, i cant believe nobody scooped it.

talk to ya on the weekend.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16174620
> *Thanks!!
> I was in there looking around in my socks it's so clean!!! That orange roadster with the big blower has over 1000hp and the guy's into for $350,000!!!! Stupid money. The Camaro and Mustangs are all the Dynacorn bodies and done from that. They're a manufacturer like Ford, GM etc, so they make they're own vins. Those complete Camaros go for about $250k in some cases.
> *


I say no doubt this 63 will be badass


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

:biggrin: Glad you started working on that vert Dr. :biggrin: I remember saving up to get it from you... good Luck on the build!


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

63 rag


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Looks like your moving in the right direction good luck with it!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2010, 07:22 PM~16184862
> *Looks like your moving in the right direction good luck with it!
> *


x2


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16184862
> *Looks like your moving in the right direction good luck with it!
> *



Thank you.......You know you'll be getting a call when it comes to those hard to find pieces I will need!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been working on some upper and lower arms for dekay24 and put the 63 build on hold for a minute.

Pops and I made road trip yesterday to gather up a parts cars. This one will go to car heaven later today.......pics to follow



























Doin it's first and last three

















































Looks to be factory tach hole. Not all hacked.

















The front and rear wheels would not spin at all so it was winch time. Good thing for some frost on the deck and no motor to make it an easier pull.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

good to see ya man, thanx again for the arms.  

cant wait to watch the rest of the build.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Good start Quinn, Looks like the doc is in to opperate... LMK if you get some breaks on the vert that will fit the cross laced z's,,, 




T
T
T



For Foundation CC


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: 
Your doin some nice work


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 10 2010, 08:57 PM~16249538
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Your doin some nice work
> *


x2


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Jan 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16249370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Up??? How you been? I gotta check up on your build when I get a chance.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I went with the big brake kit from Classic Performance Products. 13" front, 12" rear, drop spindles, upgraded master cylinder and the CPP 500 series steeringbox. Also I bought all new tie rods, ball joints etc at the same time too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 10 2010, 06:07 PM~16247373
> *good to see ya man, thanx again for the arms.
> 
> cant wait to watch the rest of the build.
> *


It was good hooking up with you and it's good that the arms worked out for you. The parts car is now chopped and dumped. Pics are soon to come once I get them uploaded.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I needed some parts so I bought a parts car..... it was too far beyond repair.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

waistin no time.

looks like the parts you needed just fell off. haha


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 11 2010, 06:44 AM~16250229
> *I needed some parts so I bought a parts car..... it was too far beyond repair.
> 
> 
> ...


naaah that'll just buff out


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Jan 11 2010, 08:01 AM~16253075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shamwow should do just the trick!!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

I dont see no "HELCO" in the pics? Gotta throw a shot her in there lol..



And yah them brakes are fuckin huge....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 11 2010, 09:47 PM~16261502
> *I dont see no "HELCO" in the pics?  Gotta throw a shot her in there lol..
> And yah them brakes are fuckin huge....
> *



She's tucked away for the winter now. All winterized waiting for the snow to melt!!


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you need anything special to run the CPP 500 steering box?
Are you incorporating that box with the OE powersteering setup?


I also want to do this....


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhh man that poor destroyed 63. What was the story behind how it got so fucked up?

Anyways I'm happy I found this topic Quinn, car is gonna be awesome!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey doc... whats that red knob? WUT IT DEW....











"I HOP" get it bwahahahahahhaha


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless+Jan 12 2010, 06:50 AM~16264593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.......

The red knob is a rare optional 4 way flasher. Nice find if I might add!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

New Rad came in too. Should keep it cool I hope.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jan 12 2010, 06:50 AM~16264593
> *Do you need anything special to run the CPP 500 steering box?
> Are you incorporating that box with the OE powersteering setup?
> I also want to do this....
> *


I have one in my '63. Works fine with the oe powersteering pump.

Breaks my heart to see a rag trey like that.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16320375
> *I have one in my '63. Works fine with the oe powersteering pump.
> 
> Breaks my heart to see a rag trey like that.
> *



I have the GM doc's coming for it. I'll be able to find out where it was sold new. I think it was an eastern car due to the rust.


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking Good! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice build!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

So I did a little work on the rear end. The toyo bolt pattern is 4.5x5 and the stock impala is 4.75x5. I didn't want to run two different sizes wheel studs threads and different bolt pattern in case something should happen on a road trip.










I took a template and check to make sure I didn't drill any in the wrong spot.









After with new wheel studs









Rear 12" disc









Next was getting a new bracket lined up. The kit comes with one but is designed for the Impala axle not a toyo.









This is a template that I plan to use. I will need to split it in two and weld it to case. It will fit as a flat piece of 3/8" plate with maybe a 1/8" shim to center up the caliper on the rotor.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dylopez+Jan 18 2010, 10:39 AM~16325878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Guys!!


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

PAYPAL SENT THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2010, 05:57 PM~16355531
> *PAYPAL SENT THANKS  :biggrin:
> *



Shipping it out tonight for ya!!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

SNAP.... Shits getting going up the road huh... Lookin good Quinn... HOW are you going to throw 13's on that disk set up?? BWAHAHAHAH





T
T
T



Watch out shibby... The doc is in to operate...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, so I spent about an hour tonight and finished off the one side of the rear brakes. Worked out real nice. The 3/8" plate was drilled and tapped so it will hold the axles in. The kit came with a 1/8" spacer, which shimmed the caliper out perfect.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Looks good .. is there any geometry involved in positioning the caliper? Will it work better on a certain part of the rotor (IE cooling?) I have always wondered, as I have seen them at almost any position of the rotor..


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 23 2010, 08:35 AM~16384555
> *Looks good ..  is there any geometry involved in positioning the caliper?  Will it work better on a certain part of the rotor (IE cooling?)  I have always wondered, as I have seen them at almost any position of the rotor..
> *



I really don't know. The lincolns I think are opposites to one another.... I just took the bracket from the kit and made mine at the same angle. Hope it works lol


----------



## mr sal62 (Dec 14, 2009)

T T T


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Damn you putting a 4L80E in a x-frame Chevy. The local transmission shop here said it would be a shit load of work and by the looks of it they were right. G/L on the build.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 23 2010, 10:58 PM~16390957
> *Damn you putting a 4L80E in a x-frame Chevy. The local transmission shop here said it would be a shit load of work and by the looks of it they were right. G/L on the build.
> *



Thanks!!



Yep, it's a big bitch!! The tranny hump will need some sheet metal work and the first floor support will need to be raised to clear the tailshaft. 

I needed to keep the oil pan higher than the cross-member so the motor needed to be raised. I fixed one problem only to find another. The higher you go with the motor, the higher the transmission will sit. The distance between the tailshaft and the 'X' is close too. I don't know if I will try a one piece, or 2 piece driveshaft???


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 24 2010, 09:50 AM~16392817
> *Thanks!!
> Yep, it's a big bitch!! The tranny hump will need some sheet metal work and the first floor support will need to be raised to clear the tailshaft.
> 
> ...


They also said that too. LOL
I was thinking about putting close to a 700hp engine in my '64 at one time and the 4L80E is basically an electronic 4 speed th400, so to speak. It'll handle damn near anything you throw at it.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 24 2010, 10:35 AM~16393530
> *They also said that too. LOL
> I was thinking about putting close to a 700hp engine in my '64 at one time and the 4L80E is basically an electronic 4 speed th400, so to speak. It'll handle damn near anything you throw at it.
> *



I've seen numerous complaints of the 60e not being able to take HP. So by the time I install the 60e, have it blow it, tow it, remove it, rebuild it, re-install it......should have just done the 80e and not have a thing to worry about.

The 400 has a final drive of 1:1
The 60e has a final drive of 1:.70
The 80e has final drive of 1:0.75 plus 300-400rpm reduction in lock up mode.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 10 2010, 10:05 AM~16243190
> *I have been working on some upper and lower arms for dekay24 and put the 63 build on hold for a minute.
> 
> Pops and I made road trip yesterday to gather up a parts cars. This one will go to car heaven later today.......pics to follow
> ...



did you get this car from Winnipeg ?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 20 2010, 07:40 PM~16356792
> *SNAP.... Shits getting going up the road huh... Lookin good Quinn... HOW are you going to throw 13's on that disk set up?? BWAHAHAHAH
> T
> T
> ...



This would be awesome if Quinn and I finished our cars around the same time.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 24 2010, 02:25 PM~16395313
> *did you get this car from Winnipeg ?
> *



No, Saskatoon


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 24 2010, 04:51 PM~16396521
> *This would be awesome if Quinn and I finished our cars around the same time.
> *



I think you'll have yours done much quicker than mine. I still have quarters and trunk to do. I am kind of stuck though on what to do with the under carriage. I am going to paint the belly same color as the car. But not sure I want to paint the frame body color and all the steering, arms etc or......paint the frame and componets with endura black? or..... frame body color and componets black? I really not wanting any chrome as it's a bitch to always keep clean.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T

for the DOC sr. new CHEVY!! family affair :0 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16399268
> *I think you'll have yours done much quicker than mine. I still have quarters and trunk to do. I am kind of stuck though on what to do with the under carriage. I am going to paint the belly same color as the car. But not sure I want to paint the frame body color and all the steering, arms etc or......paint the frame and componets with endura black? or..... frame body color and componets black? I really not wanting any chrome as it's a bitch to always keep clean.
> *



There are a ton of different colours that compliment each other. I've never liked black on a frame unless the whole car is black or it's a full resto. Blue and silver, red and silver, tangerine and gold, purple and blue, etc. You could do the frame, suspension, interior, and engine one colour, and the body the other colour. 

Let me know if you need any help with those quarters. They are a #@%!in whore to put in.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16410202
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



He was lookin at a 63 Impala rag that rolled through today. Not sure what happened with that deal? Green, chrome undies.....good looking car.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2010, 08:54 PM~16410697
> *There are a ton of different colours that compliment each other. I've never liked black on a frame unless the whole car is black or it's a full resto. Blue and silver, red and silver, tangerine and gold, purple and blue, etc. You could do the frame, suspension, interior, and engine one colour, and the body the other colour.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help with those quarters. They are a #@%!in whore to put in.
> *




I bought all the tubing on Saturday to make a rotisserie. I don't know if that will make it any eaiser or not...I guess I'll find out!! When I run into a trouble spot, you'll be first on the call list lol

You going to World of Wheels this year? We are shooting down there for the weekend. We should all hook up if you're going to be around? You in Chad??? :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16410202
> *T
> T
> T
> ...




















Can't wait till the snow melts, that 502 will lay it down :wow:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 25 2010, 09:26 PM~16411247
> *I bought all the tubing on Saturday to make a rotisserie. I don't know if that will make it any eaiser or not...I guess I'll find out!! When I run into a trouble spot, you'll be first on the call list lol
> 
> You going to World of Wheels this year? We are shooting down there for the weekend. We should all hook up if you're going to be around? You in Chad??? :biggrin:
> *



Oh for sure I'm in. 100%.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 25 2010, 09:26 PM~16411247
> *I bought all the tubing on Saturday to make a rotisserie. I don't know if that will make it any eaiser or not...I guess I'll find out!! When I run into a trouble spot, you'll be first on the call list lol
> 
> You going to World of Wheels this year? We are shooting down there for the weekend. We should all hook up if you're going to be around? You in Chad??? :biggrin:
> *



I did my quarters with the body bolted down to the frame. 

Yeah you bet I'll be down there all weekend. We should all hook up for the show and head out for drink afterwards.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh Yah I'm down fir a few drinks.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 26 2010, 05:06 PM~16419768
> *I did my quarters with the body bolted down to the frame.
> 
> Yeah you bet I'll be down there all weekend. We should all hook up for the show and head out for drink afterwards.
> *



For sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 26 2010, 05:44 PM~16420259
> *Oh Yah I'm down fir a few drinks.
> *



Try to find a good rockabilly show to go to afterwards, that's where the parties are at! All the young car guys go to those shows.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16411288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT THING LOOKS MEAN....AND SWEET ASS TREY PROJECT...IT WILL BE A GREAT REFERENCE TO MANY


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 26 2010, 11:21 PM~16425303
> *:0 THAT THING LOOKS MEAN....AND SWEET ASS TREY PROJECT...IT WILL BE A GREAT REFERENCE TO MANY
> *



Thank you, now I just have to start back at to get more pictures posted up!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 26 2010, 10:36 PM~16424667
> *Try to find a good rockabilly show to go to afterwards, that's where the parties are at! All the young car guys go to those shows.
> *


sounds good to me shibby. Maybe we will see if that little whore cory is able to come. 

T
t
t

for the vert and sr. Big block


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

could you possily tell me how to find this template so i can print it in a 1:1 aspect ratio?

thanks!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 27 2010, 07:21 AM~16426929
> *sounds good to me shibby. Maybe we will see if that little whore cory is able to come.
> 
> T
> ...



Yeah I haven't seen him in way too long.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 27 2010, 02:20 PM~16429677
> *could you possily tell me how to find this template so i can print it in a 1:1 aspect ratio?
> 
> thanks!
> ...


:werd:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 27 2010, 01:20 PM~16429677
> *could you possily tell me how to find this template so i can print it in a 1:1 aspect ratio?
> 
> thanks!
> ...




http://www.classicperform.com/Instructions...cleTemplate.htm


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 28 2010, 06:52 AM~16437866
> *http://www.classicperform.com/Instructions...cleTemplate.htm
> *


thank you sir!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

it wont work, there is a link to the .pdf file and when i click it it says firefox has quit unexpectedly


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 28 2010, 12:59 PM~16440701
> *it wont work, there is a link to the .pdf file and when i click it it says firefox has quit unexpectedly
> *


run it in IE.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

No turning back now. The wheel house turned out to have a bit more rust than I hoped. I'll need to make a new lip to attach the quarters.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 30 2010, 06:57 PM~16463192
> *No turning back now. The wheel house turned out to have a bit more rust than I hoped. I'll need to make a new lip to attach the quarters.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Lookin good boss.


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: GOOD SELLER


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 30 2010, 08:57 PM~16463192
> *No turning back now. The wheel house turned out to have a bit more rust than I hoped. I'll need to make a new lip to attach the quarters.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 30 2010, 06:57 PM~16463192
> *No turning back now. The wheel house turned out to have a bit more rust than I hoped. I'll need to make a new lip to attach the quarters.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh the fun begins!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The quarters that were used were partials. They also used galvanized on the lower portions. Way too hack. Suprisingly there was not alot of bondo used. The taillight area was much thicker.

Inside of drivers quarter

















Passenger side taillight housing


































Tailpan


























Pinch weld area

























Lower passenger wheel house, before:

















After:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking good dood, MORE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Lookin good Quinn... 


T
T
T

for the lay and play vert, the HELCO needs a big brother...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 5 2010, 11:05 AM~16521201
> *looking good dood, MORE PICS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 5 2010, 10:05 AM~16521201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll have more pics come Saturday. Now it just drill and plug weld the trunk pan all together. Gotta do a wrecker run now to find a 90's caprice gas tank for the fuel injection. I'm getting rid of the lower trunk well and placing a flat sheet across so the tank will sit nice and tight to the trunk pan.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

shit, and i thought shibby had his torn down to nothing!!! :wow: looks like your moving along good though.

i like the idea of the gas tank, but what are you using for a tank? not a plastc caprice one i hope.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

damn ALBERTA!!! your far.....i was gonna walk over :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2010, 01:25 PM~16523039
> *shit, and i thought shibby had his torn down to nothing!!! :wow:  looks like your moving along good though.
> 
> i like the idea of the gas tank, but what are you using for a tank? not a plastc caprice one i hope.
> *



What's wrong with a the plastic one? That's what I was planning on using. That way the tank is sumped and I will buy an aftermarket pump from Racetronix. http://www.racetronix.biz/customkititems.a...=RFPK%2D004&eq= This will feed my fuel needs.

I had gone out yesterday and dug this one out from under all this snow only to find a 1/4" hole drilled in it. Man I was pissed.

Where the old tank was, I'll mount an air tank for the suspension.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 5 2010, 02:49 PM~16523798
> *damn ALBERTA!!! your far.....i was gonna walk over :biggrin:
> *



Yep, way north. Parts come by dog sled in the winter. Not a good idea to walk, maybe shibby and throw some studs on his Harley and pick you up??  :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I am sho nuff gonna pay close attention to this thread. I think I may have found a '62 vert for a hell of a deal. If I get it, I'm gonna trade it for a vert '63, I never cared too much for the deuces, I'd rather have a tre. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 6 2010, 12:31 PM~16532025
> *I am sho nuff gonna pay close attention to this thread. I think I may have found a '62 vert for a hell of a deal. If I get it, I'm gonna trade it for a vert '63, I never cared too much for the deuces, I'd rather have a tre. :biggrin:
> *



Parts are parts but I have personally found the 63/64 are more readily available and interchangable.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 6 2010, 01:21 PM~16531931
> *What's wrong with a the plastic one? That's what I was planning on using. That way the tank is sumped and I will buy an aftermarket pump from Racetronix. http://www.racetronix.biz/customkititems.a...=RFPK%2D004&eq=  This will feed my fuel needs.
> 
> I had gone out yesterday and dug this one out from under all this snow only to find a 1/4" hole drilled in it. Man I was pissed.
> ...


you could plastc weld that hole up couldnt you?

nothing "wrong" with them, just kinda ugly IMO. and we put a cross bar under the one on a buddies caprice after he scraped it a few times. he put some nasty gouges (and a dent) in it pretty easy, i felt better knowing there was a crossbar there and he wasnt gonna punch a hole in it.

im totally diggin the idea of the air tank where the old fuel tank was. you gonna stash away the valves and comps aswell?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 6 2010, 01:43 PM~16532109
> *Parts are parts but I have personally found the 63/64 are more readily available and interchangable.
> *


True....
I just think out of the '62,'63,'64. The '63 looks better and classier.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 6 2010, 02:02 PM~16532639
> *you could plastc weld that hole up couldnt you?
> 
> nothing "wrong" with them, just kinda ugly IMO. and we put a cross bar under the one on a buddies caprice after he scraped it a few times. he put some nasty gouges (and a dent) in it pretty easy, i felt better knowing there was a crossbar there and he wasnt gonna punch a hole in it.
> ...



I was looking into fixing it, just internet crap. Sounds kinda hack to do and if it should ever fail I'll be pissed! I posted a wanted ad on kijiji. This way I'll never worry about it. The tank will tuck up there nicely between the rails and nobody will really see it anyways, not like it has Helco lock up!!.

I figured with the gas tank gone, why take up room in the trunk for an ugly air tank? I'll mount the valves maybe behind the back seat. That way IF something should go wrong, I can always get to them.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 6 2010, 02:28 PM~16532806
> *True....
> I just think out of the '62,'63,'64. The '63 looks better and classier.
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I cut the convertible rocker brace, way too much work to drill them all out. It will be just as strong once it's welded back together.










These floor braces will need replacements









Time to get ther lead out


















Filled in all the holes. Ground them smooth after.









I got anxious for a test fit, only for more disapointment. These will need lots of work to make them fit perfect. I still have to get rid of the surface rust and por15 before any screwing and welding goes on.

































I have about 1/2 gap between the quarter and the door jam. The top corner is pressed tight but all along it, it's 1/2" out. 

















I screwed up. I should have left the top part of the quarter in place where I had done my initial cut. The factory joint where the lead is different for convertibles. 










































This was copied from the original. Looks kinda goofy. Once the trunk extensions are in that should be a better guide.

















The door can't close because of the quarter sticks out too far but the body lines aren't too far out to lunch.









Trunk pan done now. All plug welded up.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

[q
The door can't close because of the quarter sticks out too far but the body lines aren't too far out to lunch.









Not hatin on your work at all, but I gotta ask. It looks like quarter doesn't line up on the body lines of the door at all. Is it just the pic? Where did you get quarter from? it looks like the top line is too low, middle line is so/so and bottom line is too high . ??? Is tha the way repop quarter is made? just curious. I've allways thought that guys that cut up cars to that extent got big balls, i'd be a little scared!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 6 2010, 07:48 PM~16534924
> *[q
> The door can't close because of the quarter sticks out too far but the body lines aren't too far out to lunch.
> 
> ...



All I did was place the quarter in place, I didn't do any fitting yet. I just wanted to see how far out it was. I need to por15 all the internals before I can get started tacking the quarter in place. The quarters are from Dynacorn. I will need to get the door gap and fenders on to get the body line lined up.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

looks good. I like how your shaving the floor sump in the trunk. definately keeping my eye on this build.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Local score


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 7 2010, 10:30 AM~16538757
> *Local score
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Is that a power bucket seat, seat track?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

those arnt for a convertible


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the tops ones in this pic are correct for a convertible rear power regulator


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 7 2010, 10:23 AM~16539037
> *the tops ones in this pic are correct for a convertible rear power regulator
> 
> 
> ...



All he had was front doors, I am on the search for vert ones  Anyone????


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 7 2010, 10:08 AM~16538948
> *:wow:
> Is that a power bucket seat, seat track?
> *




Bench seat


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 7 2010, 10:23 AM~16539037




Do you know if it is possible to mod up a standard retractor with a power motor?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Feb 7 2010, 10:31 AM~16539093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im in the process of research and development on that at the moment. ive modified a front manual regulator so far with a motor from a early 90s silverado, havent tested it in the door yet, but it looks good ill post pics up for you tommarow. i havent moved on to the rear regualtors yet but i will be soon. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> Do you know if it is possible to mod up a standard retractor with a power motor?


im in the process of research and development on that at the moment. ive modified a front manual regulator so far with a motor from a early 90s silverado, havent tested it in the door yet, but it looks good ill post pics up for you tommarow. i havent moved on to the rear regualtors yet but i will be soon. :biggrin:
[/quote]



I'd like to see pictures of your R&D!! :biggrin: 

From looking at pictures only, the circle piece with the gears is of much larger diameter than a stock regulator. I wonder if it is to slow down the motion of the window going up and down? too fast might dislodge the window from the retractor assembly?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> im in the process of research and development on that at the moment. ive modified a front manual regulator so far with a motor from a early 90s silverado, havent tested it in the door yet, but it looks good ill post pics up for you tommarow. i havent moved on to the rear regualtors yet but i will be soon. :biggrin:


I'd like to see pictures of your R&D!! :biggrin: 

From looking at pictures only, the circle piece with the gears is of much larger diameter than a stock regulator. I wonder if it is to slow down the motion of the window going up and down? too fast might dislodge the window from the retractor assembly?
[/quote]

i think it has something to do with the window retracting different then a hardtop.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2010, 01:25 PM~16523039
> *shit, and i thought shibby had his torn down to nothing!!! :wow:  looks like your moving along good though.
> 
> i like the idea of the gas tank, but what are you using for a tank? not a plastc caprice one i hope.
> *



ha ha yeah us Albertans are crazy!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i like this thread..all in house fabrication


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 11 2010, 01:53 AM~16580357
> *i like this thread..all in house fabrication
> *




If you've seen what some of these restoration shops charge up here, you'd be doing as much in house too!! It is all too common for a bill to exceed $200,000


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 11 2010, 04:45 AM~16580594
> *If you've seen what some of these restoration shops charge up here, you'd be doing as much in house too!! It is all too common for a bill to exceed $200,000
> *



oh fuck man if we didn't know how do this stuff ourselves, or had friends to lean on I wouldn't be into old cars at all. It's disgusting what shops up here charge... for garbage work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

good looking build man.
And nice score on the power bench rails..


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

gotta love 63 verts


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 13 2010, 10:15 AM~16601521
> *good looking build man.
> And nice score on the power bench rails..
> *



Thanks, it's coming along. The power bench will be a nice touch.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The trunk drop off's were screwed into place in case adjustments needed to made. The quarter is coming off after to allow the por 15 on the inside panels and braces. 


























For anyone that is doing full quarters on a vert, you will need to keep the pinch weld area off your vert. The quarters will not fit without the piece unless you have some mad skills on an english wheel. This piece is to be graphed into place.

























I used 2 screws to hold the piece in place.









Aluminum backer for filling in the holes. Works great but the aluminum gets hot fast.


















Some gap but it's an easy fix


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Body lines are looking real good now.


































Temp screws. I'll need to drill holes for the plug welds after.



















Some pushing power was needed. This taillight housing is hard to fit in.


























The bottom will need alot of work to make it look good.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

skills


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 14 2010, 10:47 PM~16614756
> *Body lines are looking real good now.
> 
> 
> ...



never seen this topic till today!! lookin good homie :thumbsup: my quarter on my 63 looked exactlly the same way at the bottem


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 14 2010, 10:51 PM~16614809
> *skills
> *



I think I'm doing pretty good for a first timer


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 14 2010, 10:56 PM~16614865
> *never seen this topic till today!! lookin good homie  :thumbsup: my quarter on my 63 looked exactlly the same way at the bottem
> *



Thanks for the compliment :biggrin: 


Are you talking about where the lead seam is?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Feb 14 2010, 11:56 PM~16614865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you are :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice build homie! keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16614952
> *:happysad:  i normally dont go to 63 and 64 topics but this one caught my eyes because it had 6.0 LQ4, 4L80E.. just came across it recently too...this topics has been great and needs more attention
> 
> yes you are  :biggrin:
> *



The more people that look at, the more they can learn something maybe.


I'm always looking for input too, good or bad.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

That's looking really awesome man!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

you need to use copper for a backing.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres those pics of the manual regulator i converted. i havent checked them for clearance issues yet


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ill be trying to convert the rears shortly


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Big gap at the bottom


















I took a piece of poster paper and a magnet then took spary paint to get a template.

















tacked in place










all cleaned up











Next was the metal ready and Por15









































Quarter now on










Typical trunk gap tight at the end









Height is looking good


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 15 2010, 02:52 PM~16619629
> *That's looking really awesome man!
> *




These quarters fit like yours!!! And you were right on about the taillights being a bitch. I had the porta power pushing all over to get them right.

Now getting the otherside fitted up will be much easier.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16619734
> *ill be trying to convert the rears shortly
> *



Those look really good. You've bench tested them and no binding? Looks like you had to grind quite a bit?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 15 2010, 04:39 PM~16620383
> *Those look really good. You've bench tested them and no binding? Looks like you had to grind quite a bit?
> *


no i havent bench tested them yet either. im still finagling with it....ill update you in a bit.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

not really much grinding, if you look closely at this pic, i notched out the section of the regulator to accommodate the power motor mount. its tacked in for now. ill bench test them this weekend to see what the deal is. im just worried about the clearance in the door.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 15 2010, 04:35 PM~16620344
> *These quarters fit like yours!!! And you were right on about the taillights being a bitch. I had the porta power pushing all over to get them right.
> 
> Now getting the otherside fitted up will be much easier.
> *



ahh man those tail light pockets are such a bitch! I'm in the process of putting in the rear valance, the one that connects the two tail light pockets, and I'm still kinda fighting with the fit.


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

If you were to Change Out Oil Pan and Relocate bottom accessoriesw ould you have had any problems fitting in the 4L80?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 16 2010, 10:41 AM~16628355
> *ahh man those tail light pockets are such a bitch! I'm in the process of putting in the rear valance, the one that connects the two tail light pockets, and I'm still kinda fighting with the fit.
> *




Oh the tailpan piece. I mocked the fit up a bit in mine. The lines are far out too.


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Feb 16 2010, 12:09 PM~16629269
> *If you were to Change Out Oil Pan and Relocate bottom accessoriesw ould you have had any problems fitting in the 4L80?
> *



According to LS1 tech, the stock truck pan is 8.25" in depth. I just went out and measure mine and it's 6.50". The f-body pan is 5.00"



Now, the reason I made my pan is that for me to buy the pan, pick up tube, windage tray etc, I would be into for just over $600 shipped. I built mine for a sawzall blade and a small piece of 3/8 plate. The tig welding will be done in house too.




Even with the F-body pan, the transmisson pan still needs to be higher then the frame. The tunnel must be cut either way. The 80E is a big bitch. The 60E might need less cutting. Sheet metal work is sheet metal work so why not go all out?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 16 2010, 07:24 PM~16633311
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *



Your ride is coming along quite well too. That powder coating you had done looks pretty close to chrome I might add!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

The 4L60E requires no cutting as long as you use the motor conversion brackets that move the motor FORWARD, not BACK towards the firewall.

Looking Good!

:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Feb 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16633547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's good info too.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Snap doc. Looks like it's coming along. I guess I'll have to ro the helco when the rag is out.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 16 2010, 09:23 PM~16635179
> *Snap doc. Looks like it's coming along. I guess I'll have to ro the helco when the rag is out.
> *



You'll have to fight Mercedes for that one :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Man this build is looking good! Nice work man, going to be working with my buddy swapping his 79 Camaro to a 5.3 LS1 real soon.  We got the 5.3 tore down to the bare block right now. Ever look at the rods on a LS motor? Where the bearing cap connects to the rod, it usually a smooth cut there, LS rods are all jagged. They are actually frozen, and broke clean @ the factory to get the 2 peices. Really badass!! 

I really like the LS motors!!!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 17 2010, 04:39 AM~16638133
> *You'll have to fight Mercedes for that one :biggrin:
> *


bwahahaha. Yeah I guess your great looking wifey beats out the over weight tattoo'd thug lol. 


T
t
t

for tha doc and the vert


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 17 2010, 06:25 AM~16638337
> *Man this build is looking good! Nice work man, going to be working with my buddy swapping his 79 Camaro to a 5.3 LS1 real soon.  We got the 5.3 tore down to the bare block right now. Ever look at the rods on a LS motor? Where the bearing cap connects to the rod, it usually a smooth cut there, LS rods are all jagged. They are actually frozen, and broke clean @ the factory to get the 2 peices. Really badass!!
> 
> I really like the LS motors!!!
> *



Thanks.

I never tore an LS block down. Haven't had a need to tear mine down *yet*


Maybe one day I'll add some boost :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 17 2010, 07:22 PM~16644516
> *bwahahaha. Yeah I guess your great looking wifey beats out the over weight tattoo'd thug lol.
> T
> t
> ...




Oh come one now...... you look good from the shoulder up......just playin' :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Back at it. Cut the drivers quarter off. The top of the wheel house where the fuel tube comes through was rust out. I will not be using the door anyways so I cut it all out and placed in new metal.


























































I placed the convertible pinch weld on top. I used the whole piece this time. This quarter for some reason sat 3/8" higher than the door. Can't explain this one?










Gas door area had me really worried. So I trimmed it a bit.


















I had welded two washers per side so I could use the ratchet strap to pull the quarter in for good gap. I then tacked the trunk lid down so it wouldn't move. It was tight crawling in and out of the trunk to get the taillight all fit up good. Good thing for porta powers!!










The radius is way out. Both quarters will need work in this area though. Drivers is the worst. I would guess that from the factory, the trunk was not centered. I measured it out and was out about 5/16" from center. It's dead on now.









Body lines are pretty good.


















I pounded the metal only to find out I really didn't need to. Oh well, it's a wheel house. I'll dolly it out.

















I got a really good tight fit on this side. No filler metal, less welding!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lining up nicely


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:30 PM~16683443
> *   Nice!!!!
> *



:biggrin: 

My cousins just moved to Brawley!! Her husband got a job at one of border patrols. I guess he's there for a couple years. Grandma wasn't feeling it though and stayed in Cali.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Feb 21 2010, 09:31 PM~16683466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank man


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you need to repair the outer edge/lip of the rear wheelhouses? i have a few issues and i really don't want to replace the entire wheelhouse.... issues are mostly on the edge/lip and all the way to the bottom on the forward facing lower corner .... shop says its easier to replace the entire wheelhouse but the cost of 2 new wheelhouses come at about $800 shipped... looking for advice. thanks again


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16683488
> *:biggrin:
> 
> My cousins just moved to Brawley!! Her husband got a job at one of border patrols. I guess he's there for a couple years. Grandma wasn't feeling it though and stayed in Cali.
> *


Thats cool, Very small world if you visit them stop by


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 21 2010, 10:02 PM~16683937
> *Did you need to repair the outer edge/lip of the rear wheelhouses? i have a few issues and i really don't want to replace the entire wheelhouse.... issues are mostly on the edge/lip and all the way to the bottom on the forward facing lower corner .... shop says its easier to replace the entire wheelhouse but the cost of 2 new wheelhouses come at about $800 shipped... looking for advice. thanks again
> *




I have to repair the outer wheelhouse lips that match up to the quarter. They were rusted pretty good. The other spot was where the wheelhouse meets up with the upper trunk deck. The seal sealer trapped the moisture and rotted that edge out too in some spots. Once the new quarter is in place, that will act as my guide for the replacement metal contour.


The cost is a big thing. I was in the same boat. It would be easy to replace the whole unit but......how much time will it take to remove the wheelhouses, how much time will it take to reinstall? 



Pick a figure of 6 hrs for remove and replace. 6hrs labour @$80/hr(shop rate) is $480. $480 labour+$800 parts= $1280.



$1280 to do the wheelhouses/$80hr(shop rate)= 16 hours they can spend on making a new metal lips etc.



If they can make a new lip and weld it to your wheelhouse is less than 15hrs, you
should come out ahead. Find out how many hours they would need to remove/install new wheelhouses. Find out how much to fix just the rusted metal and take it from there. I could be way out in my figures?


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

You're right on the money with the $$$ figures.

I rather they just fix the OG wheelhouse, the under body portion or the outer portion of the wheel house aren't visible.... the under body is going to be sprayed with some bedliner.... that will make the repair, invisible... plus i prefer OG metal compare to this made in china crap....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 22 2010, 07:03 AM~16686641
> *You're right on the money with the $$$ figures.
> 
> I rather they just fix the OG wheelhouse, the under body portion or the outer portion of the wheel house aren't visible.... the under body is going to be sprayed with some bedliner.... that will make the repair, invisible... plus i prefer OG metal compare to this made in china crap....
> *




You're lucky it's $80!!! Here it's about $100-$120hr

Metal is metal and will rust. If they don't go high enough, they'll have problems with the metal being too thin. Even if the flange the metal and plug weld it in, it would be alot cheaper. Fiberglass or "all metal" filler to smooth it out after would work too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is some pictures of the old drivers quarter. What a mess and hack job.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The corner of the trunk lid needed some work to get the gap right. 


























































































pretty even on this side









Quarter is slightly higher than the trunk lid on passenger though


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is where my trouble begins. I have really been thinking of how a plan to tackle this. This is going to require lots of screwing around to get the right fit. The top of the taillight housing isn't bad. The bottom however is out a mile. I've got to make this work with the cove inserts. It's almost as if the housing is twisted down clockwise. I can't add a filler to the bottom because then the trim and cove will be too short. If I twist the housing counter clockwise, the gap will be on the opposite lower corner which will then to make it not symmetrical with the passenger. I'll see this weekend how it pans out I guess.




















































*picture order wrong


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 23 2010, 08:13 PM~16705342
> *Here is where my trouble begins. I have really been thinking of how a plan to tackle this. This is going to require lots of screwing around to get the right fit. The top of the taillight housing isn't bad. The bottom however is out a mile. I've got to make this work with the cove inserts. It's almost as if the housing is twisted down clockwise. I can't add a filler to the bottom because then the trim and cove will be too short. If I twist the housing counter clockwise, the gap will be on the opposite lower corner which will then to make it not symmetrical with the passenger. I'll see this weekend how it pans out I guess.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man I'm having a bitch of a time screwing around with the taillight pockets on my 64 as well. Mine are twisting in as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16705198
> *The corner of the trunk lid needed some work to get the gap right.
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful work man!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 24 2010, 09:13 AM~16710307
> *Beautiful work man!
> *



x63..

How long did that trunk gap take DOC? thats some test and tune right there... awsome build up.. looks like the vert is comin along great....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 24 2010, 09:13 AM~16710300
> *Yeah man I'm having a bitch of a time screwing around with the taillight pockets on my 64 as well. Mine are twisting in as well.
> *




I'm thinking of making a round plate 1/4" thick, then weld a 1" bolt head in the center. After I'll bolt it into the factory taillight holes. I will then trim the bottom left corner of the taillight housing and quarter enough so when I put a socket and snipe bar on that 1"bolt/plate, I can twist the housing into place. 

By trimming the bottom corner, it will lower the quarter enough so the trunk height will still be dead on once it's twisted.


Think it will work?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 24 2010, 10:37 AM~16710964
> *x63..
> 
> How long did that trunk gap take DOC?  thats some test and tune right there...  awsome build up.. looks like the vert is comin along great....
> *



I had the vert pinch weld already tacked in place, so from there it took a total of about 5hrs to finish the pinch weld welding, top and bottom in some places where there was lack of fusion, and to get the trunk corner all tacked perfect, plus por15 it. If I had to do just the corner, it would be about 1hr.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

dood your fucking NUTZ!!! i love it....come fix mine :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16715802
> *dood your fucking NUTZ!!! i love it....come fix mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Just a little bit of rubbing compound should bring that shine back on yours??:yes: 

You got a build topic going?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 24 2010, 07:26 PM~16715584
> *I'm thinking of making a round plate 1/4" thick, then weld a 1" bolt head in the center. After I'll bolt it into the factory taillight holes. I will then trim the bottom left corner of the taillight housing and quarter enough so when I put a socket and snipe bar on that 1"bolt/plate, I can twist the housing into place.
> 
> By trimming the bottom corner, it will lower the quarter enough so the trunk height will still be dead on once it's twisted.
> ...



I think it would work with a little heat. Try and stress relieve around the base of the taillight pocket. Gotta be careful not to twist up the taillight mounting spot though. 

The only thing freakin me out is what happens after the car is painted and finished... will the quarter slowly fall back down again? Sitting in the hot sun at a show n shine who knows?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16715888
> *Just a little bit of rubbing compound should bring that shine back on yours??:yes:
> 
> You got a build topic going?
> *



x2 I would love to see you 61 rag topic.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16715888
> *Just a little bit of rubbing compound should bring that shine back on yours??:yes:
> 
> You got a build topic going?
> *


i did at one point, i had it deleted. i stopped werking on it and the topic turned into a social club. im going to be starting a new build soon thou, i have to make a trip over to C.A.R.S (15 minutes from my house) and pick up the rest of the metal i need to continue.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 AM~16720292
> *i did at one point, i had it deleted. i stopped werking on it and the topic turned into a social club.  im going to be starting a new build soon thou, i have to make a trip over to C.A.R.S (15 minutes from my house) and pick up the rest of the metal i need to continue.
> *


IF he doesn't go and buy a "Mini" Gravedigger instead!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T


Gettin a little switch ichy over here....

TheDoc with a goodbuy 3











Caddy sittin down....











Big Angus COUPE











Helco in action..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 25 2010, 09:39 AM~16721392
> *IF he doesn't go and buy a "Mini" Gravedigger instead!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN NORTH CAROLINA ACEHOLE!! THATS FAR :biggrin:


----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep up the good work. Pretty sure it will all come together in the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2010, 06:18 AM~16720292
> *i did at one point, i had it deleted. i stopped werking on it and the topic turned into a social club.  im going to be starting a new build soon thou, i have to make a trip over to C.A.R.S (15 minutes from my house) and pick up the rest of the metal i need to continue.
> *



Well get on it!! And we want pictures of the C.A.R.S warehouse too. Just tell them us Albertan's don't have a clue about the aftermarket sheet metal and pound all our panels out with hammers and dollies. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 25 2010, 07:41 PM~16726742
> *Well get on it!! And we want pictures of the C.A.R.S warehouse too. Just tell them us Albertan's don't have a clue about the aftermarket sheet metal and pound all our panels out with hammers and dollies. :biggrin:
> *


ill take pics for you. last time i was there they had a bunch of the repop 57 convertible bodies just chillin.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 26 2010, 06:19 AM~16731640
> *ill take pics for you. last time i was there they had a bunch of the repop 57 convertible bodies just chillin.
> *



Good Stuff!!
All of the 57' rag bow kits are made up here abot 20mins from me for C.A.R.S. I think they sell them for around $3500. Kustom King is the shop that makes them. Last time I was at Kustom King that had a pallet of about 5 kits ready to ship down to them.


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

T
T
T

Wicked build up man.. cant wait to see it when finished.. you guys got some sweet cars comming outta foundation..i cant wait to have cars like yours.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 26 2010, 07:05 AM~16731792
> *Good Stuff!!
> All of the 57' rag bow kits are made up here abot 20mins from me for C.A.R.S. I think they sell them for around $3500. Kustom King is the shop that makes them. Last time I was at Kustom King that had a pallet of about 5 kits ready to ship down to them.
> *


yeah ive been on there website, they have some crazy stuff. the 57 and 55 bodies are made by EXPERIMETAL in sterling hts michigan, right next door to where i werk. the warehouse is nutz, my homie use to werk there. i have 57 rags to the south of me and tanks to the north, GENERAL DYNAMICS is on the other side. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Feb 28 2010, 01:00 AM~16747725
> *T
> T
> T
> ...




 Thanks


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T

For a vert build up the highway.... ZIPZIP


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

SUP DOC.......


t
t
t


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 11 2010, 10:06 AM~16859666
> *SUP DOC.......
> t
> t
> ...




Not much happening. Cars been on a stand still. Going to check out the Electric Garage show in Red Deer though this weekend sometime. After that, it's the Quicktimes swapmeet in Red Deer on March 20th.


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Doc, what options are you adding?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Mar 11 2010, 06:48 PM~16864876
> *Hey Doc, what options are you adding?
> *



Power bench, convertible power windows compliments of MR.IMPALA, trunk light, and OG four way flashers. It's a resto mod more than stock optioned out car. I'll add an aftermarket a/c unit for those hot days crusing down the highway too.

What do you plan on adding?


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

So far this is 100% definite:

-Power windows & vents
-Power bench
-Power antennas  (just trying to figure where to get bases w the 45* angle w/o having to buy 2 complete antenna assemblies)
-Vintage Air A/C (heat/cool/defrost) (but a custom setup, not their prebuilt 1964 specific setup)

Questionable so far....
-Power locks w/ built in poppers...??? not sure still debating
-Rear truck release


-The hazard flasher is built in on the ididit column i got.
-OverDrive Selector/option for the 4L60E trans
-Dakota digital airpressure monitor for my airbag setup where the OG radio _used to sit_ the original radio knobs will control the power antennas
stil have one knob free for a hidden accessory.... 
What else can i add????


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Mar 11 2010, 06:20 PM~16865167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 PM~16865836
> *So far this is 100% definite:
> 
> -Power windows & vents
> ...


That looks like a good list so far for sure. 
cruise control in the column? or does that have something to do with the o/d selector?

As for your bases, try a swapmeet or maybe a ford product?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks MR.IMPALA  And very fast shipping


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 12 2010, 09:56 AM~16868932
> *That looks like a good list so far for sure.
> cruise control in the column? or does that have something to do with the o/d selector?
> 
> ...



Not sure of cruise control, not trying to get overly complicated either lol

i wouldn't know where to start with that project, plus not really something that i ever use...

out here in NYC there are no swapmeets  very seldom do they occur and they usually are a far drive.

i have this really nice fully loaded ls1/4l60e painless wire harness and it already comes relayed and wired for so many accessories, i'm just trying to utilize as much of it as possible. :guns:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 12 2010, 08:00 AM~16868961
> *Thanks MR.IMPALA   And very fast shipping
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

I need me some of those!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Hows life up the high way boss boss....


T
T
T


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 25 2010, 08:07 PM~17002930
> *Hows life up the high way boss boss....
> T
> T
> ...


Not bad how you been?


The hood, doors, fenders, trunk lid are getting dipped so I have no updates on the 63 build. Other than getting some good parts like the grill and tranny cooler.


In the mean time, I've been working on pop's car. The steering was half assed. The previous owner didn't want to cut up the $1000 set of headers to make the steering work correctly, so I did!! Had a buddy of mine help me out getting all the u-joints dialed in so there is no binding or high spots. Next is getting ceramic coating sandblasted off and then I can finsh welding them out. So far this is how it looks.

Before:










After:


















Headers:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

crazy now that I'm seein pics of the 55's steering. Lot's of work!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is the spot where I had to cut a window and weld it from the inside because there was no way of welding it from the outside.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Parts are back from the stripper. Turned out real good. At least there is no sand blasting warpage.


















































The sealer didn't come off. He said I could get it off with some elbow grease.









Hood left front










Hood right front


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The dipping tank left the nylon rope in a sparkling white finish!!









Poor fender


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Get to work!!

:guns:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Apr 7 2010, 08:37 AM~17121882
> *Get to work!!
> 
> :guns:
> *



:biggrin: 

I know, I know. Got the door skins just ordered up so that'll be a couple weeks.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've had sometime to get some work done. The door skins came in last week and gave some motivation to get crackin.


I applied POR15 to all the inner door frame areas plus the door skins. After that, I had sound deadend the skins. What a difference between the quarter skin and the door skin.



























Next was the skin. Easy to install. I used a self tapping screws to keep it squared and down tight.

























I lined it up the best I could. I'll need new bushings for the hinges to make sure it tight. They're a little sloppy. Other than that, the lines line up real good.


























Did some work on the trunk too. I think I will stop now and just get a new trunk lid. This one is pissing me off with the holes and craters.

























Making progress.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Snap bro looking great. When's your next tattoo down here? Gotta get some roll call!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Apr 20 2010, 07:05 PM~17252470
> *Snap bro looking great. When's your next tattoo down here?  Gotta get some roll call!!
> *



I know it's baby steps, but shit it looks good. :biggrin: 


June 25 I'm coming down to check the art work, July 2 is hammer time.


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

looking good Doc!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaammmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that's looking sweet!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 22 2010, 12:06 PM~17271271
> *Daaaaammmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that's looking sweet!
> *



I HATE that black coating they use on the panels. That shit is hard to get rid of. I've tried 2 types aircraft stripper. Now I just wire wheel and DA sand it.

Any tricks?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 22 2010, 05:25 PM~17274314
> *I HATE that black coating they use on the panels. That shit is hard to get rid of. I've tried 2 types aircraft stripper. Now I just wire wheel and DA sand it.
> 
> Any tricks?
> *



Yeah man it's tough shit to get off. I used 60 grit on the DA sander to get most of it gone, and then used an 80 or 120 to finish it. The 60 grit takes most of it off but it still leaves a bit on cause it's so coarse. The 80 - 120 on the DA to finish it off takes everything down and leaves a nice finish.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 23 2010, 07:32 AM~17279131
> *Yeah man it's tough shit to get off. I used 60 grit on the DA sander to get most of it gone, and then used an 80 or 120 to finish it. The 60 grit takes most of it off but it still leaves a bit on cause it's so coarse. The 80 - 120 on the DA to finish it off takes everything down and leaves a nice finish.
> *



I'm using 40 and it's still a bitch


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 03:32 PM~17282943
> *I'm using 40 and it's still a bitch
> *



yeah it sucks, but awesome when it's done


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice work man
those doors came out real good.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 22 2010, 06:25 PM~17274314
> *I HATE that black coating they use on the panels. That shit is hard to get rid of. I've tried 2 types aircraft stripper. Now I just wire wheel and DA sand it.
> 
> Any tricks?
> *


8gt with a 9 inch sander pad on a buffer. knocks it right off or any material for that mater


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 25 2010, 08:21 PM~17298976
> *nice work man
> those doors came out real good.
> *



Thanks
I was a little worried that the lines would be off from the quarters. It much cheaper to buy skins if your frames are good than buying new complete doors.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17299115
> *8gt with a 9 inch sander pad on a buffer. knocks it right off or any material for that mater
> *



I'll have to try that out on the other quarter for sure.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 26 2010, 06:23 AM~17303270
> *Thanks
> I was a little worried that the lines would be off from the quarters. It much cheaper to buy skins if your frames are good than buying new complete doors.
> *


Hm.. thats some good thinking. Everything looked to line up real good with yours.

I am unsure what i will do with my 63 once i get to the body stage (if ever).
I noticed the new skins didnt have holes for the moulding clips.. What is your plan for the mouldings? Ive herd of people just using the 2 sided adheisive and it working well. Dunno if i like that idea so much though.
Certainly easier then cutting holes. 
The doors and fenders i have now have the original holes filled.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2010, 12:45 PM~17306928
> *Hm.. thats some good thinking. Everything looked to line up real good with yours.
> 
> I am unsure what i will do with my 63 once i get to the body stage (if ever).
> ...



ha you think a 63 is tough to put the holes back in, try a 64! Putting the moulding holes back in isn't to difficult, just making sure that they lay down the center of the stamping on the quarter. The tough part is plotting and drilling the 3 tiny holes for the Impala emblem up at the top of the quarter. 

I gotta go one step further and plot all the rectangular holes for the IMPALA scripting on my quarter. A lot of people go the easy route and leave everything shaved.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

haha..
yeah that moulding would suck. to do. 
i'll take notes in your topic. cause im sure i will learn something. be a long ass time before i am at that stage.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Got a couple good scores at the Red Deer Swap Meet. Rear coves, not a dent or ding for $20 for the pair and a Vintage Air box. Complete with A/C, heat, defrost for $280. Another local purchase was the OG tinted windshield. Far from needing that but good to have.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

nice!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2010, 01:45 PM~17306928
> *Hm.. thats some good thinking. Everything looked to line up real good with yours.
> 
> Ive herd of people just using the 2 sided adheisive and it working well. Dunno if i like that idea so much though.
> ...


double back tape the side moldings on?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 2 2010, 01:39 PM~17366323
> *double back tape the side moldings on?
> *



yeah no good! You gotta take the time to drill the holes and use the clips and fasteners.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice build bro thats fuckin nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@May 2 2010, 03:12 PM~17366476
> *Nice build bro thats fuckin nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+May 1 2010, 02:27 PM~17360303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that dont work so well in the long run. at least not that i have seen. like shib said. holes and clips. only way to go


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 2 2010, 09:43 PM~17369046
> *them some wicked scores man. we dont have opportunities like that in our area.. *




Hop on plane and go to the Portland Swap Meet. It's in April, so you just missed it. I had a friend go down this year. He said it was just bumpin with vendors this year.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 2 2010, 08:51 PM~17369143
> *Hop on plane and go to the Portland Swap Meet. It's in April, so you just missed it. I had a friend go down this year. He said it was just bumpin with vendors this year.
> *



Yo we should go next year. I've always wanted to go to that swap meet. Bring down some serious cash and see what we can find. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 3 2010, 09:15 AM~17371986
> *Yo we should go next year. I've always wanted to go to that swap meet. Bring down some serious cash and see what we can find.  :biggrin:
> *


For sure!!
Last time I was there was in 95'. Pretty crazy place.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i'll give you guys a list you can mail me back some shit. 
lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+May 3 2010, 07:23 PM~17379259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bet!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 3 2010, 08:23 PM~17379259
> *For sure!!
> Last time I was there was in 95'. Pretty crazy place.
> *


I'm down. As of April 20th 2010 I'm legal to go to the USA. Lol. Woooooot woooot


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@May 4 2010, 07:16 PM~17391727
> *I'm down. As of April 20th 2010 I'm legal to go to the USA. Lol. Woooooot woooot
> *


ha ha 420. Coincidence?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I picked up this 64 Pontaic Parisienne convertible last weekend for some parts. For those that don't know, Parisienne was only available in Canada. It was the sister to the Bonneville and Catalina, only fancier. 





I've got lots of extra parts so if anyone is looking for something, most the parts interchange with the Impala's.



















































































































































































Build tag from under the back seat









This is what the was pulled off the tag from 68sd on the poncho forums:

April 17th 1964 7867 283ci C (265 parchment/maroon) Alberta link
#770704 Parisienne conv. M35 Ermine White Top 02 -black


B70 Instrument Panel Pad
A02 Windshield Glass - Tinted
C14 2-Speed W/S Wiper and Washer
F40 Heavy Duty Front and Rear Suspension
J50 Vacuum Power Brake
P01 Wheel Trim Cover
P62 7.75-14 Original Equipment Whitewall 
T86 Lamps Backup
U63 Radio - Push Button


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

So here is what I love to do, Chop up rag tops. Well, four doors too. 
Since this car was too far gone and not worth anything substantial once done, it was taken under my care, control and custody.LOL


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Come on boss boss show the pic of the car in the truck lol.......


Shibby you know what I never even realized the 420 reference 

Oh yeah I got me a new daily today aswell, pics tomorrow after I shine her up...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

well thats one way to separate a body from a frame. :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 7 2010, 08:57 PM~17424472
> *So here is what I love to do, Chop up rag tops. Well, four doors too.
> Since this car was too far gone and not worth anything substantial once done, it was taken under my care, control and custody.LOL
> 
> ...


R u throwing away thr front seat?? how much?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17425426
> *R u throwing away thr front seat?? how much?
> *



$100 plus shipping? Might be kinda expensive to ship. I`d most likely have to split it into three pieces.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@May 7 2010, 10:47 PM~17424949
> *Come on boss boss show the pic of the car in the truck lol.......
> Shibby you know what I never even realized the 420 reference
> 
> ...



Well I guess I could........the second trip was better, should've got a picture of that. For shits and giggles, I'll post the four door that I chopped. Those truck pics are good!!!


I heard you got a pinto? Cleaning up those 13's are we? :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17425040
> *well thats one way to separate a body from a frame. :roflmao:
> *



Ya, kinda screwed up. I had all my big stands tied up under the 63. I was going to use bricks....but that didn't seem like too good of an idea at the time. :roflmao:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok first pic is of the first load of the pontiac.










This is four door hardtop chop. Nobody wanted to haul it away because it didn't have the front suspension. So I did it myself and hauled it away.




































































































































Then I blew an upper ball joint :roflmao:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

im starting to think you didnt actually need ANY parts of these cars, but you just enjoy using a sawsall. :uh: :rofl:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 09:41 AM~17427367
> *im starting to think you didnt actually need ANY parts of these cars, but you just enjoy using a sawsall. :uh:  :rofl:
> *



Bwhahahahaha. Well the pontaic I really needed a tranny hump and thats about it. JK! The 64 you might remember from Dropsicles show. Most the new sheet metal that came with car went to shibby.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 8 2010, 11:50 AM~17427979
> *Bwhahahahaha. Well the pontaic I really needed a tranny hump and thats about it. JK! The 64 you might remember from Dropsicles show. Most the new sheet metal that came with car went to shibby.
> 
> 
> ...


thats what happened to that car..........................good to see, when i saw them doing that i thought some poor sap was sinking $ into a 4dr. :uh: 










but if i get a chance to stop by sometime this summer im still bringing by a case of sawzall blades instead of case of beer. :rofl:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 8 2010, 09:12 AM~17427207
> *Well I guess I could........the second trip was better, should've got a picture of that. For shits and giggles, I'll post the four door that I chopped. Those truck pics are good!!!
> I heard you got a pinto? Cleaning up those 13's are we? :biggrin:
> *


LOL its sorta pinto ish.....

IPHONE PIC lol getting rid of the 22's for something bigger


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:25 PM~17430412
> *thats what happened to that car..........................good to see, when i saw them doing that i thought some poor sap was sinking $ into a 4dr. :uh:
> but if i get a chance to stop by sometime this summer im still bringing by a case of sawzall blades instead of case of beer. :rofl:
> *



He dumped about $10,000 into parts for that car. The air ride is now in that blue 62 rag here in town.


:biggrin: 
If you should do this type of work, I bought the cheap blades and the expensive blades. The bosch ones were about $42 for five and are thicker gauge, but work like shit on sheet metal due to the tooth pattern. The cheapies are the way to go for sure.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@May 8 2010, 08:38 PM~17430529
> *LOL its sorta pinto ish.....
> 
> IPHONE PIC lol getting rid of the 22's for something bigger
> ...



Looks good man. Is this the daily? or is something else cookin?
You upgrading to 24" spokes? I know a guy that has three lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

haha. great pics of the car in the back of the truck. lol.
Looks like to do enjoy cutting them up.
Never new the Pontiac had the same frames as well.
good shit to know.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17431070
> *haha. great pics of the car in the back of the truck. lol.
> Looks like to do enjoy cutting them up.
> Never new the Pontiac had the same frames as well.
> ...



Some people golf or yoga to relieve stress, I chop chop. :happysad: 


Lots of parts interchange. Vert top, seats, windsheild stainless, windows, vent windows, it's a smart move to keep costs down. It's too bad the resale values are so low. Same with the Buicks.


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17431206
> *Some people golf or yoga to relieve stress, I chop chop. :happysad:
> Lots of parts interchange. Vert top, seats, windsheild stainless, windows, vent windows, it's a smart move to keep costs down. It's too bad the resale values are so low. Same with the Buicks.
> *


Ok, I get it, it helps you with stress, but, why didn"t you save the frame?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 8 2010, 10:12 PM~17431257
> *Ok, I get it, it helps you with stress, but, why didn"t you save the frame?
> *



I did. The plan is to sandblast it and get it setup for the 63.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 8 2010, 08:55 PM~17430652
> *Looks good man. Is this the daily? or is something else cookin?
> You upgrading to 24" spokes? I know a guy that has three lol.
> *


somethin may be cookin with it.. 26's im thinking.. them wheel wells are HUGE..


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@May 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17431924
> *somethin may be cookin with it.. 26's im thinking.. them wheel wells are HUGE..
> *


I think Dave is putting in an order soon for tires. You should hit him up.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17431206
> *Some people golf or yoga to relieve stress, I chop chop. :happysad:
> Lots of parts interchange. Vert top, seats, windsheild stainless, windows, vent windows, it's a smart move to keep costs down. It's too bad the resale values are so low. Same with the Buicks.
> *


haha..

Thanks for the knowledge. i really never knew there was that much interchangeable parts between the 2.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17431206
> *Lots of parts interchange. Vert top, seats, windsheild stainless, windows, vent windows, it's a smart move to keep costs down. It's too bad the resale values are so low. Same with the Buicks.
> *


So vert parts from poncho's fit Impala's as well?I have a few 65/66 tops,motors,cylinders and a couple complete cars out at the farm,glad I saved the vert parts.
I personally prefer a 64-66 custom sport over same year Impala's anyday,it's funny how they just haven't "caught on"like chevy's.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 9 2010, 09:51 AM~17433716
> *So vert parts from poncho's fit Impala's as well?I have a few 65/66 tops,motors,cylinders and a couple complete cars out at the farm,glad I saved the vert parts.
> I personally prefer a 64-66 custom sport over same year Impala's anyday,it's funny how they just haven't "caught on"like chevy's.
> *



I'm not too sure on the 65/66. Pontiac's had alot more styling and chrome.


People ask, What kind of car is worth restoring? A car you can get aftermarket parts for.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 9 2010, 05:58 PM~17437020
> *I'm not too sure on the 65/66. Pontiac's had alot more styling and chrome.
> People ask, What kind of car is worth restoring?  A car you can get aftermarket parts for.
> *


i like that sayin,but not a 100% of time.like 58-61 you cant find all the aftermarket parts you need like 63-64,but they're still worth restoring :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

do u still have the c moldings off that 64 4dr?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 07:32 PM~17437258
> *do u still have the c moldings off that 64 4dr?
> *



I'll send some pics for you


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 9 2010, 08:03 PM~17437995
> *I'll send some pics for you
> *


thanks i got some 63 f&r guards on ebay you might be interested in :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 07:32 PM~17437258
> *do u still have the c moldings off that 64 4dr?
> *


You're talking about the ones around the impala script on the rear quarters? If so, I junked those. I cut that car up last May.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 09:03 PM~17438005
> *thanks i got some 63 f&r guards on ebay you might be interested in  :biggrin:
> *



I missed out on coves. Got the email after the auction. Those were some nice pieces. I'll put together an email of pics I need chroming done on too. I have a set of end coves and a center.The ends are mint. The center cove has some dings those, can your guys work those out and polish them up?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 09:03 PM~17438005
> *thanks i got some 63 f&r guards on ebay you might be interested in  :biggrin:
> *


what... 
no link??
lol :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 9 2010, 07:12 PM~17437107
> *i like that sayin,but not a 100% of time.like 58-61 you cant find all the aftermarket parts you need like 63-64,but they're still worth restoring :biggrin:
> *



No, not 100% of the time you're right.

If you go to shop with a 58 that needs everything, you're in for an expensive build. Is it worth it in the long run? Likely not as you could have bought one finished for far less than going through the pain of searching for parts, paying $50-$120hr shop rate etc. Most people can't build cars from the ground up so that's what they're stuck with. 


For example, a 68' Camaro was done at shop here locally. His bill at the end of the day was $350,000. Was it worth it? Sure it's nice but you could have bought a real copo 427 and had a real investment on your hands.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 9 2010, 08:09 PM~17438055
> *I missed out on coves. Got the email after the auction. Those were some nice pieces. I'll put together an email of pics I need chroming done on too. I have a set of end coves and a center.The ends are mint. The center cove has some dings those, can your guys work those out and polish them up?
> *


yeah but the thing with coves are you never know til u strip em they can look real nice but as soon as u strip em they r a night mare. i hate doing them cuz it can be a waste of time ive had 3-4 go bad as soon as s trip em. i usually have to put copper 2-3 times to get em right. and yes i was talking about the quarter c moldings  and yes he can fix dents and dings we do it all the time


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 9 2010, 08:14 PM~17438110
> *what...
> no link??
> lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17427979
> *Bwhahahahaha. Well the pontaic I really needed a tranny hump and thats about it. JK! The 64 you might remember from Dropsicles show. Most the new sheet metal that came with car went to shibby.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@May 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17424949
> *Come on boss boss show the pic of the car in the truck lol.......
> Shibby you know what I never even realized the 420 reference
> 
> ...



 

The Escalade?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2010, 02:48 AM~17440630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 10 2010, 09:57 AM~17442221
> *
> 
> The Escalade?
> *


yeah I got the ext. Wanted one since they came out and finaly bit the bullet.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@May 10 2010, 07:34 PM~17448078
> *yeah I got the ext. Wanted one since they came out and finaly bit the bullet.
> *



congrats man!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
t
t

for the build up. What's up docta


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jun 8 2010, 07:51 PM~17731784
> *T
> t
> t
> ...



Been side tracked. Hopefully get back on it in a month. :happysad:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 8 2010, 08:40 PM~17732243
> *Been side tracked. Hopefully get back on it in a month. :happysad:
> *


yeah I hear that. We need to get together soon.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jun 8 2010, 09:09 PM~17732596
> *yeah I hear that. We need to get together soon.
> *



I'll be in town before you know it :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 17 2010, 04:43 AM~17812771
> *Any updates?
> *



x2


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

x3


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

No updates. I've taken on a side project and had to move the 63 out to do it. Once that project is finshed up, I'll post some pictures of that build.


But I do have a pretty cool story...... 

I went to the ZZ Top last Friday. My dad had bought me the premium meet and greet package for all the work I've put into his car since he got it. With that, it included a front row ticket, back stage tour and a picture with the band after the show.

We had parked the 55' out back of the Jubilee Auditorium so ZZ top would hopefully see it earlier in the day. Sure enough, Billy did. We had gone for dinner when Billy spent about 15mins checking the car out throughly. During the concert, I had a front row ticket and a few 8x10 pictures of the 55'. When Billy was playing one of the songs in front of me, I placed one picture on the stage, he looked down and gave a big smile and the "point". Then he pointed to the backstage area. I knew it was going to be a good night, but this made it even better. He then added "Crusing in the Chevy 55'" to one of his lyrics right after the encounter. His tour manager Pablo, came by during one of the songs and gave me two more backstage passes for pop's and the other for the wife's dad, which were sitting about 12 rows behind me. After the show, we went back to get our picture with the band. Billy told me he wanted to talk in the motorhome. So......we went to the motorhome for an hour of talking about cars, car shows and having some beers. Then we went out to give the 55' a run. Billy got in, fired it up and gave it a few good revs. He was pumped!!. He wanted his sound man and guitar tech to see the car so one of his raod guys got them. The three roadies got in the car and Billy said "You all remember grandma's 55?.......Well did grandma's 55' sound like THIS!!!!" then he fired it up and gave it a few good rev's again. Billy and his tech's were pumped and had a smile from ear to ear. Next we got a few pics and I did two pretty good smoke shows. We ended the night with our goodbyes, exchanged numbers and planned to keep in touch..... What a night. 


Billy's bus is on the right.










Dusty's guitars.









The back of Frank Beards drums.


























Billy's guitar case.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats a nice 55!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a cool story and pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jun 18 2010, 10:05 AM~17823553
> *Thats a nice 55!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a cool story and pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Thanks, I'll never forget that day. Surreal.
The 55' a real eye catcher. You hear the rumble then you feel it. Big blocks are great if you don't mind the fuel economy lol :biggrin: 












Up coming picture for one the local performance magazines


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

damn thats a cool story!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Indeed, seriously nice experience


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome story Quinn!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the column homie. I finally got that thing this past Saturday. It's great condition. Thanks again!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

wow, you will never forget that night!

55 looks good, i really like the color scheme. its different, but not too different.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Thats an awsome story! Good build on the 63'. You have put a lot of hard body work on that thing. I can hardly wait to see it finished!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Jun 22 2010, 02:35 PM~17856552
> *Thanks for the  column homie. I finally got that thing this past Saturday. It's great condition. Thanks again!
> *



Good to hear it made it :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jun 22 2010, 05:29 PM~17858498
> *Thats an awsome story! Good build on the 63'. You have put a lot of hard body work on that thing. I can hardly wait to see it finished!
> *



Thanks man. The hard body work has yet to begin lol. The gaps are going to be an interesting situation. I have some of the same problems shibby has with his trunk lid, it don't fit. My trunk gap is a bitch by the pinch weld area. Oh well. I need to get the other project I've been working on out by months end, then I'll get back to it.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 22 2010, 04:44 PM~17857855
> *wow, you will never forget that night!
> 
> 55 looks good, i really like the color scheme. its different, but not too different.
> *


The green is off a 59' Impala. Aspen Green I think.



You taking the car down to Lethbridge for the Dropsicle meet?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 22 2010, 04:53 PM~17858753
> *Thanks man. The hard body work has yet to begin lol. The gaps are going to be an interesting situation. I have some of the same problems shibby has with his trunk lid, it don't fit. My trunk gap is a bitch by the pinch weld area. Oh well. I need to get the other project I've been working on out by months end, then I'll get back to it.
> *



Holy fuck man my trunk is driving me insane! It's getting better and better the more I tweak on it and work on it, but holy fuck it's getting old. I don't think I'll ever have 100% perfect gaps.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 22 2010, 05:55 PM~17858770
> *
> You taking the car down to Lethbridge for the Dropsicle meet?
> *


 :yes:  

you gonna come down?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 23 2010, 02:14 PM~17866942
> *:yes:
> 
> you gonna come down?
> *




Ryan and Trish with the red and white ranger...flaked out pink honda asked if I wanted to boot down there with them. Not sure yet.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 23 2010, 03:30 PM~17867619
> *Ryan and Trish with the red and white ranger...flaked out pink honda asked if I wanted to boot down there with them. Not sure yet.
> *


oh ya, i know ryan. 

it should be a good show, lots of american vehicles coming, will probably be a big one. and there is a cruise the night before the show too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Finally, some progress after all this time off.

I changed my design of the oil and went with a single plate welded to the bottom of the pan. The oil drain plug was graphed into the plate for space saving. I was really hoping that the motor would drop enough to fit the oversized truck intake, but it doesn't. The pan is really the same depth as an F body, but far less the price for a complete f-body pan conversion. The cost is really in the 3/8” aluminum plate and the time to grind it all up.

Test fitting the pieces. The plug is sloped on an angle to allow as much of the oil drain out as possible.

















































Here is the dye pen. Check for leaks now before. There was a crack that needed to be welded up. Not sure how that happend? Better to find out now then later.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Next area is the doors. I ordered in door skins from Cars Inc. I really thought it was the cheaper way to go instead of buying complete new doors. Landed, the skins were $600cdn. New doors are $1260cdn, if ordered off Golden Leaf. 
The body lines are good. After getting the gap and fit up as close as possible, I looked down the body and there is a big dip at the door jam. The quarter is good but the door itself is out. The other problem with the Cars Inc skins is the profile of the bends. They didn’t bend them sharp enough to give crisp body lines. I said screw it and ordered brand new doors. The huge amount of time it’ll take to make this right just isn’t worth it in my opinion.

Before having to slide the skin towards the quarter.

































When some help from an experienced body man, the quarter needs to be sucked in at the center of wheel house to even out the lower quarter. Once I start working on the inner wheel house lip, I can suck it in so the straight edge will sit flat along the entire lower quarter pan body line instead of being a teeter totter. This will make the quarter 100% but the door will still be screwed.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The floor pan is now out! Just the corners need to be drilled to remove them. I thought about patching in pieces but for the cost of new halves, I’ll replace it all. 

















The outer rockers are in excellent shape. The inners however are pretty rotten. I had 60” piece of 18 gauge cold rolled bent in a 90 so I could replace the inner rocker. The end was rebuilt to mimic the original. 

































This will need some rebuilding before the rocker can be welded back on.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18115098
> *The floor pan is now out!  Just the corners need to be drilled to remove them. I thought about patching in pieces but for the cost of new halves, I’ll replace it all.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work on the inner rocker had to do the same one mine. but i just hammered it out a bit and made some cuts to make the corners and such.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 25 2010, 10:35 PM~18139961
> *nice work on the inner rocker had to do the same one mine. but i just hammered it out a bit and made some cuts to make the corners and such.
> *



My drivers side is rotten pretty good. It'll be a lot more work to get it looking good. I couldn't find any repo pieces for the very front rocker piece so I've had to rebuild a new one. More pics to come soon.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 22 2010, 04:14 PM~18115083
> *Next area is the doors. I ordered in door skins from Cars Inc. I really thought it was the cheaper way to go instead of buying complete new doors. Landed, the skins were $600cdn. New doors are $1260cdn, if ordered off Golden Leaf.
> The body lines are good. After getting the gap and fit up as close as possible, I looked down the body and there is a big dip at the door jam. The quarter is good but the door itself is out. The other problem with the Cars Inc skins is the profile of the bends. They didn’t bend them sharp enough to give crisp body lines. I said screw it and ordered brand new doors. The huge amount of time it’ll take to make this right just isn’t worth it in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Man that's crazy how tight your quarters fit to your door jam and how shitty mine fit.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18147462
> *Man that's crazy how tight your quarters fit to your door jam and how shitty mine fit.
> *


The quarters fit real good. I hope the new doors fit as nice.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet build and you got a pic of ZZ Top in your car call that a cherry on top


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Still waiting for my sheet metal parts to come in...... In the mean time, I started on the rotisserie. Built it loosely from the plans on this site. 
http://members.tripod.com/~mopar_roadster/...rotisserie.html

Not really sure how good it will work. I'll be adding some gussets to stiffen it up and a spring pin latch to stop it from free rolling. The other thing I change out is the wheels. It'll need the locking style. This thing rolls way too easy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 7 2010, 09:21 AM~18251566
> *Still waiting for my sheet metal parts to come in...... In the mean time, I started on the rotisserie. Built it loosely from the plans on this site.
> http://members.tripod.com/~mopar_roadster/...rotisserie.html
> 
> ...


Looks goo dude. Yo you should put some bigger tires with air in them so you can roll it into the alley or into a trailer if you need to


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 7 2010, 11:42 AM~18251886
> *Looks goo dude. Yo you should put some bigger tires with air in them so you can roll it into the alley or into a trailer if you need to
> *



Thanks man....

This is what I plan on doing. Slide in the big tires when needed. Courtesy of Classic Customs.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 26 2010, 10:35 PM~18148342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man.. 
thats not an easy piece to do. i had to do the same on my 63... didn't turn out as good as yours though. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 7 2010, 11:21 AM~18251566
> *Still waiting for my sheet metal parts to come in...... In the mean time, I started on the rotisserie. Built it loosely from the plans on this site.
> http://members.tripod.com/~mopar_roadster/...rotisserie.html
> 
> ...


nice. im gonna have to do something like this for mine one day.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 7 2010, 12:52 PM~18251926
> *Thanks man....
> 
> This is what I plan on doing. Slide in the big tires when needed. Courtesy of Classic Customs.
> ...


now that scares me.. dont look like it will support that thing without the lift helping out.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 7 2010, 11:48 PM~18254642
> *now that scares me.. dont look like it will support that thing without the lift helping out.
> *


I don't think the car is solid enough.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 7 2010, 09:43 PM~18254618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: I think as long as you make sure the weight is centered, it'll hold.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 7 2010, 09:46 PM~18254630
> *nice. im gonna have to do something like this for mine one day.
> *



I have a pile of pictures I've saved from different designs. This is a light duty one. I would build it out of bigger material for sure if I was too roll the frame and body together. First one built, next one built even better lol. When you decide to build yours, let me know and I'll email what I have to help out with your design.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 8 2010, 11:32 AM~18256652
> *I don't think the car is solid enough.
> *


 :werd: 

not much bracing by the looks of it.. And it even looks like they are lifting from the braces.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 8 2010, 11:32 AM~18256653
> *It odd why they don't make after market pieces for that. If your rockers are shot, these are more then likely shot too. The way the drivers floor gusset is underneath, it traps all the road junk. Passenger side has a huge hole in the brace allowing the debris to fall out. I filled in the holes and gaps that allow the water to get in there. Not like the car will ever see a winter again though.
> :dunno: I think as long as you make sure the weight is centered, it'll hold.
> *


I hear yah on the after market pieces
it blew my mind to find they make every other piece (almost) but not that one.
and they would charge almost 200 for a piece of metal with a couple of bends in it for the mid section of the inner rocker.. But wont make the internal brace which is an easier piece to bend. 

as far as the being centred your at the mercy of your dolly. that poor thing is flexing on the bottom brace to the point its almost touching the ground. if that lift wasnt holding from the top.. no way you would move it around.. 
if the body didnt buckle first. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 8 2010, 11:37 AM~18256682
> *I have a pile of pictures I've saved from different designs. This is a light duty one. I would build it out of bigger material for sure if I was too roll the frame and body together. First one built, next one built even better lol. When you decide to build yours, let me know and I'll email what I have to help out with your design.
> *


i'll let you know for sure.
ive done a shit load of research into the lifts a couple years ago. still not sure how far i will take it. but a roti will sure make life easy to finish the body work.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

My fuel pump arrived today. It's from Racetronix out of Toronto. It will fit in the 96' Impala gas tank I picked a week ago. This unit will drop right in. Comes with the upgraded harness. Really well put together.
http://www.racetronix.biz/customkititems.a...=RFPK%2D004&eq=


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Frame is all sandblasted. They did a really good job for only $150. The rear mounts will need some help.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Almost done. Still need to build the rear bracket to attach to the two body mounts then I can get flippin.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Your rear body mounts look exactly like mine did after my frame was blasted. 

I love the look of freshly blasted steel! :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 9 2010, 10:18 PM~18270702
> *Frame is all sandblasted. They did a really good job for only $150. The rear mounts will need some help.
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats alot of blasting for $150! :0 

you gonna do any chrome undies, or just black?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 10 2010, 08:26 AM~18273432
> *wow, thats alot of blasting for $150! :0
> 
> you gonna do any chrome undies, or just black?
> *



The guys didn't listen to the boss. It was suppose to be frame only. When it was quoted to me, it was for one hour, just frame. The suspension/steering parts are all getting ripped out anyway. It took them an extra half hour to do everything. So really it would have been $225 for what you see.


I am done with chrome lol. It will be painted body color......when that gets nailed down. I am wanting to use Endura for the frame, suspension etc. I have to be sure I can get a match though. If not, I think Dupont has a product.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 10 2010, 12:44 AM~18271945
> *Your rear body mounts look exactly like mine did after my frame was blasted.
> 
> I love the look of freshly blasted steel!  :biggrin:
> *



They were rough from the start, I thought for sure they would have vanished! 

No more grease to have to deal with :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking Good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Aug 9 2010, 11:17 PM~18270698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is good.
mine was about 100 for frame alone. never even enquired about the rest at the time.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> nice.. that tank bolt into the stock location?
> That kit really does look well put togeather.
> 
> 
> This new pump replaces the old. Drop it in the old postion, everything included. The attention to detail was good too, they even shrink wrapped the end of the split loom to the wire. A detail often overlooked. I was going to put some pictures together on the install but I dropped my flaring tool and bent the cone off center. I am using a 37* flare instead of compression fittings for the fuel lines. Tomorrow....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The rotisserie is now done. Trial and error on this one. The first thing was the pin mechanism. Too small of a diameter pin and split where the roll pin attached. So, used a 1/2 diameter one. Works, but not really a huge fan. Might use a garde 8 bolt instead. The second problem is when I went to spin in all the way around, the windsheild post were too low and was hitting the cross tubing. So I jacked up on the rams......went to spin it and took out the ceiling lights. My ceiling is too low for it to go all the way around. Oh well. It is also fairly heavy in some spots but can manage.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Pressure washed the motor all off. I couldn't do when I bought it...too cold.



























And the rest of the parts are back from another sandblaster. Sure is nice having clean metal.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks great. Ive been following this, Looks like you love shopping at PAuto lol.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Aug 10 2010, 05:52 PM~18277806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who doesnt?!?! you just gotta be carefull of what is "you get what you pay for"


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD DOOD, I MAY BUILD A ROTISSERIE FROM THAT LINK ALSO :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88+Aug 12 2010, 01:06 AM~18290583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys :biggrin: 



I'm a huge fan of the return policy there. I've taken stuff back 12 years later... I always keep the reciept.

You're 100% on you get what you pay for. Tools pretty much suck. I've taken back my engine hoist ram twice already... but meh, it was only $200..... couldn't build it for less.


Dekay, I really don't need to spin all the way around, in fact it's kinda scary looking at it upside down. It's so wrong lol. It's going to be so nice doing the wheel housings and stripping the rear pan area now!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 12 2010, 09:43 AM~18292005
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD DOOD, I MAY BUILD A ROTISSERIE FROM THAT LINK ALSO :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks.... The design is ok. I thought I would need gussets but haven't seen any flex in the main posts. I would change how the system rotates though, maybe a gear driven crank or something lol.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Stock 95' Impala gas tank. Using this style as it will fit in between the frame rails and is sumped, baffled etc.



















Stock fuel pump









Old clip and harness









New clip and harnes plug, much better design.










The fuel pump is all togther now. Pretty simple install. The retaining clip the holds the yellow plug was bitch to get on. If anyone does this, use a 1/4 drive, 13mm deep socket and tap it into place. 









Lines were trim back and flared at a 37*. I will be using a corvette fuel filter/regulator setup. It has a 3/8" fuel line input, 5/16" return and a single 3/8" output. This will allow a single 3/8" line to the fuel rail with no return line needed.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

one of my favorite builds, you and shibby are really good. im trying....learning as i go.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:04 AM~18292547
> *one of my favorite builds, you and shibby are really good.  im trying....learning as i go.
> *



 Some topic builds are pretty bland, I personally like lots of pictures and how to's. It might be one small thing in a picture that can make a world of difference. With that said, it's been alot of internet searching to get the right pieces. 


On another note, all my sheet metal came in yesterday via truck frieght. Doors, trunk lid, fenders, floor pans, braces and some other misc items.....I've got a lot on my plate now!! Better to have a back log of things to do instead of sitting around for a parcel to arrive.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 12 2010, 01:21 PM~18292676
> *  Some topic builds are pretty bland, I personally like lots of pictures and how to's. It might be one small thing in a picture that can make a world of difference. With that said, it's been alot of internet searching to get the right pieces.
> On another note, all my sheet metal came in yesterday via truck frieght. Doors, trunk lid, fenders, floor pans, braces and some other misc items.....I've got a lot on my plate now!! Better to have a back log of things to do instead of sitting around for a parcel to arrive.
> *


you definitely have some nice pics up, i watch alot of builds to get ideas and tips for my build. keep the pics coming


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The bright work I had by Mr. Impala came in today....very nice work for anyone interested. Still waiting for one more box, thought that since they were shipped out together, they would arrive together? Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The engine wiring harness came at the sametime as the chrome goodies, like Christmas around here lol



















Since my engine didn't come with a ecm or mass air, I ordered them with the harness so everthing would check out. The ecm was also flashed with the vats deletes, emissions, rear o2 sensors, tire size, gear ratio etc.


























I HATE butt connectors. It's a major pet peeve of mine. Do it right, do it once, solder and then heat shrink. I never have a problem with loose connections.










I upgraded my package with this fiberglass woven loom. An extra $150 was worth it in my opinion. It'll look hella better than plastic split loom.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 12 2010, 04:13 PM~18293908
> *The engine wiring harness came at the sametime as the chrome goodies, like Christmas around here lol
> 
> 
> ...


info please, im doing an LS conversion also


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 12 2010, 03:40 PM~18294593
> *info please, im doing an LS conversion also
> *



http://ls1wiringharness.com/


Told them the engine I had and asked what I was looking for. It was about $1000cdn to my door. I added two electric fan circuits as well. Took about a month to get it. You need to know what style fuel injector and o2 sensor so he can match it up.

They were the cheapest place I found for an aftermarket harness. The one that came with the motor was cut up beyond repair. You can save money by having your harness re-worked.


Let me know if you want more info


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks ima look into it


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looking good man


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The drivers rocker is 90% finished. The very front will need a filler piece. It doesn't have the angle like the passenger side to sit flush.



































Whe doing a convertible, there is extra body mounts. I cut the out the nut and retainer out of the old floor brace and welded it to the new one. Splash of zinc and it's good to go.



















Floor is all in.


































I saved the trans tunnel from the 64 Pontiac I cut up. I'll fit a piece later.










Brace has a bad fit on the rear side. The screws will not pull it tight. I'll have to drill in a 1/4 hole to put a bolt and nut through to tighten it up. 




















And my bags came in. Running the SS7's. Big thanks to my air bag hook up's from Freaks of Nature truck club.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 13 2010, 12:32 AM~18298234
> *The drivers rocker is 90% finished. The very front will need a filler piece. It doesn't have the angle like the passenger side to sit flush.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man..
you aint fuckin around.. this is some good motivation to get my ass in gear on mine. haha.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

oh its getting bagged? i guess i forgot haha. Man this build is actually reminding me of the one my buddy chris is doing to his 64 rag. Except its already bagged and he's swapping in an LS motor right now.

Looks good!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 13 2010, 07:52 PM~18304835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This car is being built to be driven. My plan is to take it on Hot Rod Power Tour and up through Alaska. I drove my Hellco 1900miles/3000km's and a 2 pump/6 battery caddy 1700miles/2800km's to Edmonton and it sucked......big time. Yes, it can be done but man was I sore and lucky to be alive.


Sounds like Chris has an easier job ahead of him!! Any pics?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 15 2010, 04:11 PM~18314743
> *Not this guy lol.....I really want it done by next year if all goes to plan.
> *


cool shit man


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 15 2010, 04:11 PM~18314743
> *Not this guy lol.....I really want it done by next year if all goes to plan.
> This car is being built to be driven. My plan is to take it on Hot Rod Power Tour and up through Alaska. I drove my Hellco 1900miles/3000km's and a 2 pump/6 battery caddy 1700miles/2800km's to Edmonton and it sucked......big time. Yes, it can be done but man was I sore and lucky to be alive.
> Sounds like Chris has an easier job ahead of him!! Any pics?
> *


here's a link to his photobucket album on it. He hasnt worked on it lately though.
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a289/tra.../impala%20pics/

the body will be getting new 1/4's and new fenders, Door skins too. This coming eventually.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 15 2010, 04:11 PM~18315107
> *here's a link to his photobucket album on it. He hasnt worked on it lately though.
> http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a289/tra.../impala%20pics/
> 
> ...




Damn, he should post up on here.....good progress. Tell him don't do skins. Profile is way off.

I like that wheel fitment tool he picked up. I need one of those


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 15 2010, 05:55 PM~18315707
> *
> 
> I like that wheel fitment tool he picked up. I need one of those
> *


shit i never knew there was such a thing? where was that 5 yrs ago when i needed it for the pathfinder!


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

19 sites of pretty good shit  
Big respect


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn another good one i seemed to miss...Excellent work man...


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 15 2010, 06:55 PM~18315707
> *Damn, he should post up on here.....good progress. Tell him don't do skins. Profile is way off.
> 
> I like that wheel fitment tool he picked up. I need one of those
> *


he posted before. he lurks.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=416475&hl=


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Up! Question, Have you thought about where your going to mount the Computer yet? thier massive.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good work man!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Aug 23 2010, 09:01 AM~18382203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks guys... 


More pics to be posted shortly :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 29 2010, 12:41 AM~18431372
> *Up! Question, Have you thought about where your going to mount the Computer yet? thier massive.
> *




There is quite a bit of extra wire on the harness so I'll be able to mount it up behind the dash hopefully. The vintage air unit is really the only large item getting stuffed behind there.


I thought of putting it in one of the side cowl pockets but I'll be using those for my sub enclosures.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 29 2010, 10:30 AM~18432403
> *There is quite a bit of extra wire on the harness so I'll be able to mount it up behind the dash hopefully. The vintage air unit is really the only large item getting stuffed behind there.
> I thought of putting it in one of the side cowl pockets but I'll be using those for my sub enclosures.
> *


if your using the painless kit theres definately enough. Im helping right now on the one i posted and he's trying to figure out where to mount it. the computers so huge. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 29 2010, 10:52 AM~18432774
> *if your using the painless kit theres definately enough. Im helping right now on the one i posted and he's trying to figure out where to mount it. the computers so huge. :biggrin:
> *




No, I'm using ls1wiringharness.com conversion harness. You're right about the computers though....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I didn't build my own tublar arms as some other guy has spent the time to figure out the angles and what works and what doesn't. For the price landed, I couldn't go wrong. The globalwest arms are way over priced for what you get. I've changed alot but they work just fine.



Before:



























During and After:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Just seeing how the bag will fit. Plenty of room










I made a wood template of the wheel diameters to get a better idea of where I'll be sitting. Fronts were 27" dia, rear was 30" I'll be making my rear trailings tomorrow so I can get my wheelbase.



















Right dumped



























I want to to have at least 3" under the crossmember in case I should ever run into problems. The upper bag bracket pipe should work out to be around 6" long. I'll trim it to exact size once the wheels are on.
This pic shows where the arms will sit when fully dumped @ 3"


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

those arms are sweet, i wanna do tubular also. where did you get those?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2010, 03:31 AM~18438673
> *those arms are sweet, i wanna do tubular also.  where did you get those?
> *



ahhh, you're pissed off with them right now about your rockers lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 30 2010, 07:57 AM~18438865
> *ahhh, you're pissed off with them right now about your rockers lol
> *


lmao, i was gonna order there power window kit too..... :roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesoem a arms man!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 30 2010, 05:49 PM~18444041
> *Awesoem a arms man!
> *


Thanks Shibby. I should get you to make some custom cross shafts with external threads instead of those internal 3/8" fine thread junk lol


I'll tig over the welds after I get everything perfect.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

x2 on the arms. 
looking at the cross member shot i miss my 63 even more. lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm a little worried about the bag rolling over the edge and wearing through. It's not sharp but might pose a problem. Worst case, I can use a 1/2 shim under the bag to give it some lift.



























The factory bump stop will need to be trimmed and rewelded. It sticks inside the pocket a bit too much for comfort.

































I'm really surprised by nailing it at 3". I kind of wanted more that way I had some trim in case the wheel size changes.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

arms look sik! :0 

but dont be a sissy, make her lay!!!!

if you concerned about if you ever have a problem, just cut some 2x4s to fit between the lower arm and your frame, and keep em in the trunk. that way if you blow a bag/line. you can just jack the car up, jamb the wood in, and roll to the side.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 30 2010, 10:35 PM~18447028
> *arms look sik! :0
> 
> but dont be a sissy, make her lay!!!!
> ...



lol. It's hard to tell what I can do now without the wheels and the body not being on the frame. It's a shot in the dark that it'll all fit without any problems.


Maybe I'll walk on the wild side cut an extra inch out :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

You checking out highriver shibby?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Man I hate buying seamless pipe for over inflated pricing....

Tube notcher worked pretty good. A deeper hole saw would be easier to cut through the center whole pipe. Edge cutting like below is what I was limited to.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 1 2010, 11:01 PM~18465016
> *Man I hate buying seamless pipe for over inflated pricing....
> 
> Tube notcher worked pretty good. A deeper hole saw would be easier to cut through the center whole pipe. Edge cutting like below is what I was limited to.
> ...


Those are pretty nice, they look similar to a set i made. made mine out of seamless 2" with 1/4 wall....made my y-link to match but fucked up and made my y-link to clear a stock rearend not the ford 9" im using


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 2 2010, 03:58 AM~18467868
> *Those are pretty nice, they look similar to a set i made.  made mine out of seamless 2" with 1/4 wall....made my y-link to match but fucked up and made my y-link to clear a stock rearend not the ford 9" im using
> *


Now that's beefy!!!


These are 1 5/8 with a 3/16 wall. The bushing pipe is 2.5" o.d with 2" i.d


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 2 2010, 08:13 PM~18473159
> *Now that's beefy!!!
> These are 1 5/8 with a 3/16 wall. The bushing pipe is 2.5" o.d with 2" i.d
> *


i meant to take pics to show you....ill get them later :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres my trailing arms, i gotta dig out the y link. they were tig welded up and after that i put them on a CNC mill (i werk in a machine shop) and bored out the bushing holes so both arms were EXACTLY center to eachother :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 4 2010, 08:03 AM~18484887
> *heres my trailing arms, i gotta dig out the y link.  they were tig welded up and after that i put them on a CNC mill (i werk in a machine shop) and bored out the bushing holes so both arms  were EXACTLY center to eachother :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work!! Those are bigger then the ones they sell for the dually's!!!




Those lower control arms I picked up, took alot of screwing around last night to make everything work. I couldn't turn the wheels because the steering arm that attaches to the spindle was right tight against the ball joint area of the arm. The boxed end was exteneded too long. The factory arms are round by the ball joint allowing the steering to turn without interference. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres my y link, ima change it and try to get it to werk on my 9". gonna change it to solid mounts also, its setup for hymes rightnow


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I put my steering together to see how it all fits. The steering arm that bolts to the spindle needed alot of grinding to work. The problem is the the lower control ball joint area was binding on the steering arm. The instruction say to trim the steering arm if it's a 1965-1970 car. Well this one took about 3/8" of trimming to fit on top of cutting the lower control arm area back. The spindle also needed to be ground to fit the rounded profile of the steering arm. Anyways, it works now.






















































The tranny is now done. I used a piece of plate that I drilled and tapped so the mount could be removed if service needed to be done. I'll plug weld it the frame and clean up top later. I also added a couple shims to lift the tranny so the pinion angle can be tweaked after the drive shaft is installed.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 30 2010, 07:14 PM~18445405
> *Thanks Shibby. I should get you to make some custom cross shafts with external threads instead of those internal 3/8" fine thread junk lol
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man. Hey any machining you ever need just let me know.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 12 2010, 02:07 PM~18547969
> *Yeah man. Hey any machining you ever need just let me know.
> *



I think I guy could make some good money making new crossshafts. It would look function better. They make for Nova's but not Impala's. 

I'll have to sit down with you and draw something up :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 12 2010, 01:36 PM~18548139
> *I think I guy could make some good money making new crossshafts. It would look function better. They make for Nova's but not Impala's.
> 
> I'll have to sit down with you and draw something up :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man for sure. Next time you're in town, or I'm in E-Town


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, I got impatient.










































































The transmission hump as some were wondering..... I had to trim a bit off the bottom. Really, it should only have a 1/4" bend. That's all that's needed to clear the trans. But, you would cut off the factory spot weld is the process.

























Lots of room for 30" diameter wheels.









For those wondering if a truck intake and alternator will fit under the hood of a 63', the answer is NO!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Right in front of the rear wheel.









Rear, right by the rear trailing arm mount.









Front


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 7 2010, 08:10 PM~18763686
> *Well, I got impatient.
> 
> 
> ...




DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks sick!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Posted this in a couple other topics but all the votes help. Contest ends December 23.


Pop's has his 55' in the Russo and Steele Auction Photo contest. 
It's been real close so far but an AMC is picking up alot of votes. Need some help to pull ahead. Thank you in advance. :biggrin: 

Click on the link and it places the vote. It only allows you to vote once every 24hrs and it's tracked via IP address. You can vote from your phone though too.

https://secure.russoandsteele.com/contest-r...do=_vote&id=127

























When ZZ top were in town back in June

















Here's a few more....



































Here is a link to the results
https://secure.russoandsteele.com/contest-r...ion.php?do=view
[/quote]


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 7 2010, 11:10 PM~18763686
> *Well, I got impatient.
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWW SHIT SON! I heard alot of fools talking about grippin grain but never talk about driving on it! J/K I know you're mocking up and shit.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 17 2010, 08:30 AM~19351065
> *AWWWWWWWWW SHIT SON! I heard alot of fools talking about grippin grain but never talk about driving on it! J/K I know you're mocking up and shit.
> *




Lol, I'll be sizing some wheels this weekend hopefully


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 17 2010, 09:40 PM~19355852
> *Lol, I'll be sizing some wheels this weekend hopefully
> *


 :biggrin: it's looking real good bro.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 17 2010, 07:00 PM~19356030
> *:biggrin: it's looking real good bro.
> *




Thanks......haven't done anything for the last while. 

All the chrome is done though!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nothing new on 63' build but did add a new wagon to the stable......

1964 Pontiac Parisienne Safari.

Super clean, zero rust. Sold new here in Alberta. Waiting to get the GM of Canada doc's, but it's been said that it's one of 1221 built.

350, Rv Cam, t10 4 speed, 605 conversion, trailer hitch. Guy used it to tow his 61 Chev 409 drag car around.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

That thing is real nice


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2011, 10:09 AM~19866077
> *That thing is real nice
> *



Thanks....


I'm kicking myself now, I just sold my pontiac tilt column last week :angry: 

Ah well. I'll throw in the power bench and maybe the power windows too :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 14 2011, 10:42 AM~19865833
> *Nothing new on 63' build but did add a new wagon to the stable......
> 
> 1964 Pontiac Parisienne Safari.
> ...


pretty cool.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 14 2011, 09:42 AM~19865833
> *Nothing new on 63' build but did add a new wagon to the stable......
> 
> 1964 Pontiac Parisienne Safari.
> ...


congrats


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 14 2011, 09:42 AM~19865833
> *Nothing new on 63' build but did add a new wagon to the stable......
> 
> 1964 Pontiac Parisienne Safari.
> ...



Holy shit that thing is so mint! What are the plans for this one?

You ever find anything more out about that 59 hardtop you found?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 15 2011, 10:43 PM~19881326
> *Holy shit that thing is so mint! What are the plans for this one?
> 
> You ever find anything more out about that 59 hardtop you found?
> *





Not sure yet of any big plans. Most likely wheels, disc brakes and detailing.


I got my rotissere back a couple weeks ago. People around the area know the guy is shady. It's only a matter of time before the land lord gives them the boot.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 07:44 AM~19882648
> *Not sure yet of any big plans. Most likely wheels, disc brakes and detailing.
> I got my rotissere back a couple weeks ago. People around the area know the guy is shady. It's only a matter of time before the land lord gives them the boot.
> *




The only Shady I like is Slim Shady. It'd be cool to get that 59 though.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 14 2011, 10:42 AM~19865833
> *Nothing new on 63' build but did add a new wagon to the stable......
> 
> 1964 Pontiac Parisienne Safari.
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

That wagon is hella clean, I hate I had to let the one I was getting...., go. :tears:
Got my eyes on a 60 Vert for 4k tho! :cheesy:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 16 2011, 05:20 PM~19886760
> *Very cool!
> *



Thanks.... I'll spoke it up and and take some new snaps. Damn snow won't let up though


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 16 2011, 05:24 PM~19886789
> *That wagon is hella clean, I hate I had to let the one I was getting...., go. :tears:
> Got my eyes on a 60 Vert for 4k tho! :cheesy:
> *




 

How bad is the 60? Need lots I assume for the price?? Complete?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 07:20 PM~19887225
> *
> 
> How bad is the 60? Need lots I assume for the price?? Complete?
> *


Not too bad actually, still has the rack and most of the moldings, the floors will have to be replaced but that's a given.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

It's back on the rotisserie. It's like a fine piece of art hanging on the wall....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 16 2011, 06:23 PM~19887250
> *Not too bad actually, still has the rack and most of the moldings, the floors will have to be replaced but that's a given.
> *




That's the thing, moldings and the hard to find pieces run up $$$. They look bad ass though, and if the top goes down, the price goes up!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a serious rotisserie you got there. Holding up the whole car!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 07:23 PM~19887257
> *It's back on the rotisserie. It's like a fine piece of art hanging on the wall....
> 
> 
> ...


What size box tubing you used to build that rotisserie?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 16 2011, 06:28 PM~19887299
> *That's a serious rotisserie you got there. Holding up the whole car!
> *




Hell ya!!!! :biggrin: 

That's what's been keeping me from working on the rag. 

Been doing it as a side line thing, but seems to be taking off. 

I have at grade 9 student working with me at night. Drillin' holes and bolting stuff up.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 16 2011, 06:37 PM~19887390
> *What size box tubing you used to build that rotisserie?
> *




90% 2.5x2.5 all 3/16 though.

Gotta put these cheap chinese units to shame with quality.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 7 2010, 08:10 PM~18763686
> *Well, I got impatient.
> 
> 
> ...


 what about if you take the ac off and drop the motor mounts?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 08:09 PM~19887607
> *90% 2.5x2.5 all 3/16 though.
> 
> Gotta put these cheap chinese units to shame with quality.
> *


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 16 2011, 07:32 PM~19887793
> *what about if you take the ac off and drop the motor mounts?
> *



Pan is 5.25" at the rear of the block, same as F body. I could drop the motor another .375-.5" max but then the pan will sit flush with the crossmember.

I might try a corvette pan? I still don't think I'll get enough though......


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

just run an LS1 intake and alt.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 17 2011, 10:32 AM~19892518
> *just run an LS1 intake and alt.
> *



That's what it's going to come down to. Found a nice pulley system for it though...


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 17 2011, 11:54 AM~19892649
> *That's what it's going to come down to. Found a nice pulley system for it though...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice system. Sweet motor too.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 17 2011, 09:54 AM~19892649
> *That's what it's going to come down to. Found a nice pulley system for it though...
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 17 2011, 11:44 AM~19892980
> *NICE!!
> *




No price though...... Send an email a couple weeks ago. I'll have to call most likely.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 16 2011, 07:28 PM~19887299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good shit man. still planning on making one for my build. Think it'll make the frame work a hell of alot easier too. See what the future brings i guess.


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

real nice work


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah that'd be sweet if you didn't have to cut the hood.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 17 2011, 12:25 PM~19893256
> *No price though...... Send an email a couple weeks ago. I'll have to call most likely.
> *


THAT PS PUMP LOOKS TOO LOW. DO YOU THINK IT WILL FIT IN THERE....THE KIT COST 2200 AND COMES COMPLETE WITH EVERYTHING PULLEYS COMPRESSOR, WATER PUMP, ALTERNATOR, PS PUMP....THE WHOLE 9 YARDS


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 20 2011, 01:14 PM~19916662
> *THAT PS PUMP LOOKS TOO LOW. DO YOU THINK IT WILL FIT IN THERE....THE KIT COST 2200 AND COMES COMPLETE WITH EVERYTHING PULLEYS COMPRESSOR, WATER PUMP, ALTERNATOR, PS PUMP....THE WHOLE 9 YARDS
> *




:wow: Damn..... but with water pump and all, it's a better deal the say a March or Billet Specialties. I don't think they sell with water pump in their kits? 

I am really wondering if I should just buy complete firebird or camaro engine and be done with the pulley, intake, pan situation.......


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_1964+Feb 20 2011, 01:49 AM~19914462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that would be. One less thing to screw with lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 20 2011, 02:46 PM~19916838
> *:wow: Damn..... but with water pump and all, it's a better deal the say a March or Billet Specialties. I don't think they sell with water pump in their kits?
> 
> I am really wondering if I should just buy complete firebird or camaro engine and be done with the pulley, intake, pan situation.......
> *


What about getting all the running gear off the front any junk yard 350... and have them chromed?
no? 
actually cant remember what motor you are using now that i am writing this. haha


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 21 2011, 09:52 AM~19922745
> *What about getting all the running gear off the front any junk yard 350... and have them chromed?
> no?
> actually cant remember what motor you are using now that i am writing this. haha
> *


6.0 truck motor with truck intake and acc.



I've been looking into my pan/motor situation.

If I run a corvette pan, it's 4.75" at the rear. My pan now is 5.5" at the rear. Running a straight edge from the crossmember to the frame rail, the pan sits
1" higher then the lowest point. 

The alternator sits 1" higher than the top of the fender. That's also with no shims
under the rad support. The intake has a mounting tab in the center for a cover that can be shaved off.

If I put on the corvette pan I gain 0.75", next I drop the motor an inch and shim the tranny up. @ 1.75" I'll have enough to have everything under the hood with no cutting and still have the pan tucking.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2011, 12:47 PM~19923449
> *6.0 truck motor with truck intake and acc.
> *


that block the same as the 350? just bored out to the 6L mark?
i do recall seing some motors with a couple plates (they were in Chev/GM trucks) that bolted onto the front of the motor for all the running gear... 
for some reason im thinking they all bolted onto the water pump...

Its been a long ass time since i worked on any "customer" cars But for some reason that sticks out in my mind..

edit: maybe thats pretty much whats on that youtube vid. lol.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 22 2011, 09:32 PM~19937719
> *that block the same as the 350? just bored out to the 6L mark?
> i do recall seing some motors with a couple plates (they were in Chev/GM trucks) that bolted onto the front of the motor for all the running gear...
> for some reason im thinking they all bolted onto the water pump...
> ...





Trying to find corvette, firebird, camaro accessories around here is like trying to find a le cab. Can't find it or people want a mint.

This guy on kijiji has a 02' camaro he is parting out. I sent a message about the motor, harness and accessories.

He wanted $4800 for the motor/harness and the accesories were extra!!! No tranny on top of that. I can buy a complete rolling chassis with running gear, brakes etc off ebay for $5000!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn..
like they sitting on diamonds.. 
Maybe once summer comes more kids will be wrecking there dads cars. lol.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Some new goodies.


Price was good but reading up after say the stock ones are good enough.... least they look good!


















Sway bar from Carls' Race Products. Need the mounts now.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

very cool build, wish i had the talent to do a frame off like this.

great job on the pics, guys like you keep guys like me inspired


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Feb 28 2011, 10:41 PM~19985638
> *very cool build, wish i had the talent to do a frame off like this.
> 
> great job on the pics, guys like you keep guys like me inspired
> *





Thanks for the compliment....

It's only metal. If you screw up, weld it, grind it and do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I dont know if you tested this yet. but have you tried your brake booster since putting the motor in? Thier a pretty tight fit with the coils on the LS motors.


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

NICE BUILD BRO!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88+Mar 1 2011, 01:49 PM~19989777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fella's :biggrin:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 5 2011, 10:42 AM~20021244
> *I don't have a booster yet. CPP has lots of different diameter ones to choose from which will help.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Vette pan to show up to get the motor reset into postion. Should be shipped out this weekend hopefully.
> ...


good to know. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Finally got my oil pan this week. Now I can get busy making new motor mounts to bring the engine lower so the intake/alternator will clear.

Got a smokin deal and the entire pan setup. $110!!! Gotta love craigslist










Misc pics of it rolled


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks good, Question though. Why's the rear of the frame look tweaked more towards the drivers side?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 25 2011, 03:07 PM~20179459
> *Looks good, Question though. Why's the rear of the frame look tweaked more towards the drivers side?
> *



Thanks  

Good eye!!

The rear body mounts are not bolted to the body and the body has shifted.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 25 2011, 04:50 PM~20179346
> *Finally got my oil pan this week. Now I can get busy making new motor mounts to bring the engine lower so the intake/alternator will clear.
> 
> Got a smokin deal and the entire pan setup. $110!!! Gotta love craigslist
> ...


is this the one you wanted me to go pick up??


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 25 2011, 04:25 PM~20179576
> *Thanks
> 
> Good eye!!
> ...


thats what i figured after taking a second look. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 25 2011, 06:04 PM~20180511
> *is this the one you wanted me to go pick up??
> *



No, that guy didn't want to budge on his price


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice build, that ride is gonna look sick when its done. :thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 28 2011, 12:12 AM~20197289
> *No, that guy didn't want to budge on his price
> *


I see. Well I woulda helped in anyway I could have.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala+Mar 28 2011, 08:46 AM~20199533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 28 2011, 12:30 PM~20201033
> *I see. Well I woulda helped in anyway I could have.
> *



That's why I hit you up..... :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The valves have arrived!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 28 2011, 02:39 PM~20201076
> *The valves have arrived!
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice, gonna bag my rag too....decided against juice


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 28 2011, 01:12 PM~20201350
> *those are nice, gonna bag my rag too....decided against juice
> *



It's alot harder to sell a car with juice then air....

These valves have a 5/32 orffice. Not building the air ride for speed, just a good driver. I'm putting mufflers on the exhaust ports. I'm not a fan of the psssssssssssss.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 25 2011, 04:50 PM~20179346
> *Finally got my oil pan this week. Now I can get busy making new motor mounts to bring the engine lower so the intake/alternator will clear.
> 
> Got a smokin deal and the entire pan setup. $110!!! Gotta love craigslist
> ...



are you going to get a bigger oil filter to make up for the loss in oil pan capacity?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Mar 28 2011, 02:09 PM~20201740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i saw how close that windshield frame came from the roof!! :0


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 28 2011, 04:31 PM~20202826
> *are you going to get a bigger oil filter to make up for the loss in oil pan capacity?
> *




If the Vette can get away with a 5 quart capacity, the truck block should be able too as well. I'll try and run the biggest filter possible though.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 28 2011, 05:01 PM~20203092
> *ive got the cylinder type ones from suicidedoors on the path, they cut the sound down by at least half, i stuffed some pices of cloth in them and it silenced them even more.
> :0  i saw how close that windshield frame came from the roof!! :0
> *



I've got some brass ones I'll try first. We use them at work for a diffuser our argon purge.











The car barely rotates in my garage. The ceiling is dropped on one side about 1.25" from the other.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 28 2011, 11:39 AM~20201076
> *The valves have arrived!
> 
> 
> ...



We both got our valves in!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

man yall boys arent playin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw in kijiji that it's for sale, is that true? why? thats gonna look sick when its done.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 28 2011, 12:53 PM~20201995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight!!! I watched this video about 10 times :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62+Apr 4 2011, 08:42 PM~20259756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is for sale.....for the right price. I am anxious and want to roll in it now, not next year.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 5 2011, 03:57 PM~20266349
> *That's tight!!! I watched this video about 10 times  :biggrin:
> *



Ok CHUCC, here's one a little different. The wife was bored lol


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 5 2011, 06:58 PM~20267802
> *Jus trying to keep pace with shibby :biggrin:
> Everything is for sale.....for the right price. I am anxious and want to roll in it now, not next year.
> *


I know the feeling, i wish i was as close to being done as you.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

So I installed the batwing pan. It barely fit between the lower control arm shafts....like 1/8 on either side. I also notched the cross memeber out so the pan would sit lower. I matched the front with the rear part of crossmember. The front section is higher for those that unaware. The front side and top were plated with 3/16 plate before the motor was dropped in. 

It worked all great until I seen where the drain plug ended up. I could drill and tap a new plug into the pan if I really wanted.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The clearence has been made!!
The little valve is for emissions and will be blocked off. It's deleted on my harness too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Three's is a charm!! Original F body pan. Deburred, oil sensor hole welded up, bead blasted and new gaskets! I'll run this one in the end.....I think. It'll be easier in the end I hope. I bought the pan off of KENS80V on the LS1tech forums and fellow Canadian 

His words of wisdom:

Be careful when buying a oil filter. The correct oil filter for a "original" oil pan is PF46 (AC Delco) or 51042 (WIX).

The correct oil filter for a "new" F Car oil pan is PF48 (AC Delco). Your pan is a "original" oil pan from a production car.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Trans cooler with electric fan.....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I've had these pieces for awhile just forgot to post them up. Bright work, dash insert and OG bumpers courtesy of MRIMPALA. Top notch by the way :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Misc pics of it rolled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> > Misc pics of it rolled
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

New motor mounts!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 11 2011, 12:14 PM~20311064
> *New motor mounts!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 she's a close one!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 11 2011, 02:45 PM~20311946
> *:0 she's a close one!
> *



Oh ya it's close


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

hows the hood situation look now?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 11 2011, 07:44 PM~20314111
> *hows the hood situation look now?
> *



Everything looks to fit. The motor is at it's lowest now. I'll be checking the fit once I get the tranny mount back in.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Lookin good Quinn


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 28 2011, 04:53 PM~20201995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just a question..but it really looks like the body is sagging in the middle.. or is it just the angle of the camera?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20316875
> *just a question..but it really looks like the body is sagging in the middle.. or is it just the angle of the camera?
> *




The door is not fitted properly, it's an illusion as it's over lapping the rocker slightly. I should have clamped the doors in place. I just used a bungee cord to hold the doors closed for the time being.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20316875
> *just a question..but it really looks like the body is sagging in the middle.. or is it just the angle of the camera?
> *



If you look at the center body line, it's out maybe 3/4" or so?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

A couple pictures from the previous owner of the Pontiac wagon I picked up

The 64' Bel-air runs 11.32. 409 out of 65.









This is one of his current projects...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

If it takes a 46 oil filter you can use a 61 which is a bit bigger (no ****)


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Apr 12 2011, 09:53 PM~20324586
> *If it takes a 46 oil filter you can use a 61 which is a bit bigger (no ****)
> *



Good to know


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

If didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any at all!!

My garage roof caught on fire this morning. Started from the vent fan I have in ceiling. They think it was from the belt slipping. Hot enough to melt the aluminum pulley right off!

Project put on the back burner for now till the insurance company takes care of the roof as everything needs to get moved out.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 15 2011, 02:58 PM~20346961
> *If didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any at all!!
> 
> My garage roof caught on fire this morning. Started from the vent fan I have in ceiling. They think it was from the belt slipping. Hot enough to melt the aluminum pulley right off!
> ...


holy fuck, and i thought ive been having bad luck lately!!! :wow: this is like my worst nightmare. at least you caught it before it got worse!!!

i feel for ya man, that mess looks like its gonna take awile to get back on track.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 15 2011, 04:08 PM~20347283
> *holy fuck, and i thought ive been having bad luck lately!!! :wow:  this is like my worst nightmare. at least you caught it before it got worse!!!
> 
> i feel for ya man, that mess looks like its gonna take awile to get back on track.
> *



Thanks man. I am very thankful that no one was hurt and we have a bed to sleep in tonight. 

I was in the shower while the neighbor was ringing the door bell. I didn't answer so she called 911. I got out of the shower and walked by my back door when I seen some other lady back there. I was wondering wtf are you doing in my yard???

I went out and asked her if I could help her thinking she lost her dog or something. She said your garage was on fire and she was ringing the bell. The smoke was billowing out the whirly bird. Then I gripped my keys and unlocked the door. Worst nightmare, room full of smoke. I thought I might be able to put the fire out but it was waaay too far gone.

A hard part was seeing some of the vert parts covered in melted plastic and soot. Sure I can clean them up but damn....


I need to pull the car out and get it out of there so they can rip it all apart.
Insurance says about 3 months to fix


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> > Misc pics of it rolled
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 15 2011, 03:12 PM~20347650
> *Thanks man. I am very thankful that no one was hurt and we have a bed to sleep in tonight.
> 
> I was in the shower while the neighbor was ringing the door bell. I didn't answer so she called 911. I got out of the shower and walked by my back door when I seen some other lady back there. I was wondering wtf are you doing in my yard???
> ...


Glad you guys are OK mang!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 15 2011, 05:24 PM~20347720
> *Glad you guys are OK mang!
> *



Thanks Gee :happysad:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats shitty dood. Glad to hear everyone is alright.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2011, 06:37 PM~20348126
> *Thats shitty dood. Glad to hear everyone is alright.
> *



Blood, sweat, and a little bit of char.... this build has got it all


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 15 2011, 03:58 PM~20346961
> *If didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any at all!!
> 
> My garage roof caught on fire this morning. Started from the vent fan I have in ceiling. They think it was from the belt slipping. Hot enough to melt the aluminum pulley right off!
> ...


thats shitty deals man.
But like you said. At least you got a bed to sleep in. And no one got hurt.

hope it all works out for you.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 16 2011, 08:44 AM~20351589
> *thats shitty deals man.
> But like you said. At least you got a bed to sleep in. And no one got hurt.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate it. It'll all work in the end. It's too bad they need everything out of the shop to do the roof. Plus all the tools need to get sent out for cleaning. I'm going to hate that!! My tools are like my cars, I hate lending them out and not having it when I need it:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i hear yah man. 
Sucks not having what you need when you need to use it. 
But on the other hand. Insurance is taking care of you right.
Its not like they are trying to hang yah from your toes tellin you they cant cover things.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 16 2011, 10:14 AM~20351689
> *Thanks, I appreciate it. It'll all work in the end. It's too bad they need everything out of the shop to do the roof. Plus all the tools need to get sent out for cleaning. I'm going to hate that!! My tools are like my cars, I hate lending them out and not having it when I need it:biggrin:
> *


make sure to document all the tools you have too.

so shitty to hear


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 16 2011, 08:05 PM~20354534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I was doing that today. The plastic bins I had stuff stored in are melted to shit covering everything. I've got the body on one rotisserie and the frame on another. Least this way I can sort of work on the frame in the down time.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 17 2011, 07:52 PM~20360507
> * I've got the body on one rotisserie and the frame on another. Least this way I can sort of work on the frame in the down time.
> *


i guess you could look at it positive. just wheel the rotisiree into the back yard and work out in the sun while bbq'n. ive always loved the summer days when i can work outside in the sunshine. ive been known to pull my truck right onto the back patio :biggrin: .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 17 2011, 08:03 PM~20360555
> *i guess you could look at it positive. just wheel the rotisiree into the back yard and work out in the sun while bbq'n. ive always loved the summer days when i can work outside in the sunshine. ive been known to pull my truck right onto the back patio :biggrin: .
> *



My neighbors would love my ass grinding and welding away out in the backyard on a Sunday!! :roflmao: They've put up with too many times for me to get away with that one!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Well not much new on the garage front. Still waiting for an estimate to come in for the roof. Looks to be about 15k damage to the roof. I've cleaned it up and able to work in there now. The body is off the frame and now I can template the frame for a 3/16" wrap.

Misc parts that got it....





















Sorry MRIMPALA, the plate took a beating.....




















Power windows. OG Switches, harness, boots, damn.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry Bro!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought the corvette fuel filter. It has a built in regulator so that you only need to run one 3/8 line to the front instead of two.
The fittings needed to convert to a 6 AN style is as follows:

(2) 640850...one for the filter, one for the fuel rail. 6AN male to 3/8 female push on.
(1) 640860...6AN male to 5/16 female push on.
(1) 640940... 6AN to 3/8 push on, fits on the female side of filter.










Note these are the blue anodized. You can get them red, black etc too.




Seats. Leather 02? GM. Power, lumbar etc. I'll be recovering them in a custom leather once I get to that point. I want the seat belt built into the seat. OG belts just aren't safe enough if you have kids or the wife rolling with you. The rear seat needs to narrowed down. I'll try and keep the fold up mechanism working. I can put the valves under it and still work on it if need be. Only problem with the rear seat is the shoulder belts. Either I find system I can bolt in or find a say a BMW seat with the shoulder belts all built in? I don't know what to do.....


























OG windshield #2


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i need this :cheesy:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 30 2011, 05:28 PM~20455359
> *   Sorry Bro!!!!
> *




Thanks man. It's been a real lesson, keep your chit properly insured!!! The adjuster said it best, if you have something the average home owner wouldn't have, you should get adequate coverage in case something should happen. For the insurance company to clean my tools, they bill out at $60/hr!!!! That'll eat up a huge chunk and not leave anything for replacing damaged stuff.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> I bought the corvette fuel filter. It has a built in regulator so that you only need to run one 3/8 line to the front instead of two.
> The fittings needed to convert to a 6 AN style is as follows:
> 
> (2) 640850...one for the filter, one for the fuel rail. 6AN male to 3/8 female push on.
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 30 2011, 05:33 PM~20455374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Caddy's have the same trim!! Change out the center bezel for the Impala and you're good to go :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 30 2011, 07:34 PM~20455380
> *Caddy's have the same trim!! Change out the center bezel for the Impala and you're good to go :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know, ive been searching.....i have a 58 convertible one :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> > I bought the corvette fuel filter. It has a built in regulator so that you only need to run one 3/8 line to the front instead of two.
> > The fittings needed to convert to a 6 AN style is as follows:
> >
> > (2) 640850...one for the filter, one for the fuel rail. 6AN male to 3/8 female push on.
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 30 2011, 05:36 PM~20455388
> *yeah i know, ive been searching.....i have a 58 convertible one :biggrin:
> *




I've been watching your ad. Surprised no one has grabbed it? Ebay it maybe?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 30 2011, 07:39 PM~20455401
> *I've been watching your ad. Surprised no one has grabbed it? Ebay it maybe?
> *


i tried ebay....not one bid


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 30 2011, 03:29 PM~20455361
> *I bought the corvette fuel filter. It has a built in regulator so that you only need to run one 3/8 line to the front instead of two.
> The fittings needed to convert to a 6 AN style is as follows:
> 
> ...


great info!! :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 06:07 PM~20455507
> *great info!! :biggrin:
> *


Hurry up and buy, you're almost done


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Few extra's I've picked up. 

MSD wires and a/c bulk head fittings. It was a shot in the dark if the a/c compressor fitting will work or not?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Started fixing the headers. The other pieces are at the powder coater. Lots of pins holes. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 22 2011, 04:26 PM~20604489
> *Started fixing the headers. The other pieces are at the powder coater. Lots of pins holes. What a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> ...


I just sold a super solid one too...damn...


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

that Lead or braze(sp)?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2011, 02:58 PM~20604616
> *I just sold a super solid one too...damn...
> *



I've got three. It's an easy fix for me :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 22 2011, 06:09 PM~20605314
> *that Lead or braze(sp)?
> *



Brazed. I asked the guy if I could use lead? He said it's not a good idea and to braze it. I didn't think the ovens baked the finish that hot.

Melting point:
Lead- 330 celius or 620 F
Brazing rod- 450 celius or 842 F


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 23 2011, 12:11 AM~20607118
> *I've got three. It's an easy fix for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Enough is enough...on to the frame. Even though the car is getting air ride, the frame still needs to be stiffened up. I plan on running a one piece drive shaft and will be notching out the center tunnel for that. Strong sides and bottom are what's needed.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I should have taken a picture of this step. Instead of cutting the whole bracket off, I left the top welded and trimmed the sides so the plate would slide in from behind. Next was reweld it back in place and fill the holes.











factory mount removed and replaced


























Lots of filling here. It's hard to get the plates tight. Not much room for the power clamp to work.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

:0 
i see a little fire didnt slow you down much!!!

progress looks good.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 24 2011, 08:23 PM~20621709
> *:0
> i see a little fire didnt slow you down much!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks man :biggrin: 


Damn insurance company. Still nothing a [email protected]*king has been done. I've had to do my own clean up. Pressure wash the floors, get rid of all the falling and soaked drywall/insulation, go to the dump, clean my own tools. I'm pissed, and I don't work for free either. I've been trying to get them on the rebuild before all these Slave Lake claims come in. Forest fires took out a huge chunk of the town.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

nice progress!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 24 2011, 08:37 PM~20621860
> *Thanks man  :biggrin:
> Damn insurance company. Still nothing a [email protected]*king has been done. I've had to do my own clean up. Pressure wash the floors, get rid of all the falling and soaked drywall/insulation, go to the dump, clean my own tools. I'm pissed, and I don't work for free either. I've been trying to get them on the rebuild before all these Slave Lake claims come in. Forest fires took out a huge chunk of the town.
> *


i feel ya man, ive been dealing with insurance for the last few months (trailer stolen, and 2 trucks hit, one was by an unisured rez wagon) they really dont give a shit about you, and like to drag shit on and on just because they can.  i honestly think they hope you will go away if they procrastinate long enough.  

i saw the slave lake stuff on the news, not hing left of that place! :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good sir


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

ttt nice wrk


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+May 25 2011, 04:33 PM~20627441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Fella's!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 25 2011, 01:50 PM~20626551
> *i feel ya man, ive been dealing with insurance for the last few months (trailer stolen, and 2 trucks hit, one was by an unisured rez wagon) they really dont give a shit about you, and like to drag shit on and on just because they can.  i honestly think they hope you will go away if they procrastinate long enough.
> 
> i saw the slave lake stuff on the news, not hing left of that place! :wow:
> *



Most of the problem is that the adjuster(crawford and company) is a sub contractor for the TD (insurance company). I dealt with Crawford and Company last year. Long story short, Fedex dropped a box with two rams and a set of coils on our 18x18 tiled entry way. Busted up two tiles and damaged the threshhold.

Fedex was a fault and said they would fix it. The tile is modern one off stuff. The entry way, kitchen, back splash, hall way and back landing are done in it. They couldn't find a match so they had to quote a job for replacing all of it. Crawford dogged it for 11 months before paying us out. I was phoning just about everyday in that last month. They told me if I wanted it fixed faster, go through my home owners insurance. Yeah right...... :fuq: 


Some of the Slave Lake kids got transefered to the wifes school today. Sucks that all they have left is ash.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't like the look of the upper coil spring area so I chopped it out.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

looking good bro, nice work
keep it up


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll be the first to admit, I screwed up. I took waaay too much off the crossmember. I needed to in order for the vette pan to fit only to switch to an F body. It's only metal.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The transmount need to be moved back about 3/16" after it was all said and done with the new engine mounts. The plating to the frame also required the trans mount be narrowed. I'll tap out the frame for the bolts.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll post this now. The 'A' arm mount did not pull from welding. This is how the factory perch was postioned. I'll take better pictures on the otherside when I get there for those wondering how it's done.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

:wow: 
thats alot of steel for a bagged car. OVERKILL...........i love it. :cheesy:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 26 2011, 11:09 AM~20628525
> *:wow:
> thats alot of steel for a bagged car. OVERKILL...........i love it. :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24+May 25 2011, 07:09 PM~20628525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol,

I don't want any twisting what so ever! An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good, your as crazy as my homie "OUTHOPU" he goes by on here...check out some of his builds.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20629396
> *Looking good, your as crazy as my homie "OUTHOPU" he goes by on here...check out some of his builds.
> *




Not that crazy..... now he's off the charts. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Spacer required for the 500 conversion.


















Instead of running a bolt through the frame, I tapped out the block.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Factory gussets are cutt off so the plating can go all the way around.

















Filler piece.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

This is how I aligned the control arm.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Much better after!!!










Home made plate bender.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## fuentez (Jan 20, 2007)

Badass build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuentez_@May 26 2011, 09:15 PM~20636909
> *Badass build  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOOKING HELLA GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 
FRAME IS LOOKING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 27 2011, 08:23 AM~20639685
> *LOOKING HELLA GOOD  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> FRAME IS LOOKING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks spook82. It takes a lot of time getting all the plates lined up, ground down etc. The rear should be much easier to do......ya right lol


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

AMAZING WORK!!!!


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice frame


keep up the good work


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

sick!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 30 2011, 06:29 PM~20455361
> *I bought the corvette fuel filter. It has a built in regulator so that you only need to run one 3/8 line to the front instead of two.
> The fittings needed to convert to a 6 AN style is as follows:
> 
> ...



nice build bro! what model vette did this come from?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+May 27 2011, 09:48 AM~20640105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 27 2011, 01:03 PM~20641193
> *nice build bro!  what model vette did this come from?
> *



Thanks  

It's a 97-2001? filter 5.7L. I think it's the only model you can get for those vettes.

GM wants your left nut for one. I went aftermarket. You can always run another filter after if you wanted.

The fittings are a bit expensive. About $13 each.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I guess with the price of scrap going up, I might as well cut off as much as possible...jk

Rear perch has a body mount the will be refitted once the body is in place. The coil spring pocket is gone.











Shock mounts..... Chop chop

















Upper trailing arm mount.... gonzo


















Almost done cutting. A brace was welded across the top.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good, keep them coming!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Check out this guys front suspension 

http://www.pro-touring.com/showthread.php?...ng-Impala/page2


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rear template



































X Frame with wings


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I like this frame of mind; Work smarter, not harder. So much easier for grinding.



















This was bitch. I welded them out last year. Now I had to grind all the weld off.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

And now the motor back in for a test fit. Some grinding is needed but very minor.


















It's a bad angle but there is about an 1/8 of an inch under there. I broke this compressor so it'll get replaced.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+May 27 2011, 06:59 PM~20643235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.

I've been following him for awhile. His progress has been slow. It's like waiting for your favorite tv season to come back on. I posted some of his pics in the lowrod fest. That is a bad ass suspension. Too expensive for my budget :happysad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 27 2011, 08:06 PM~20643272
> *I like this frame of mind; Work smarter, not harder. So much easier for grinding.
> *


nice frame work man.
And you got a good frame of mind.. im not a fan of working harder then i have to. lol.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 27 2011, 09:06 PM~20643272
> *I like this frame of mind; Work smarter, not harder. So much easier for grinding.
> 
> 
> ...


I like what u did there


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought three 60' Caddies, two hardtops and a four door. Here is the first. Part of the contract was they had to be delivered. I offered to buy the guys trailer the 60' was sitting on. Buddy figured it would be no biggie to drop the cars off and would rather keep the trailer(estate sale). We spent about 2.5hrs all in all trying to get it off the trailer. The left rear wheel was seized and would not spin plus the left rear trailing arm was rusted off. That really screwed us. Everything was great till they wanted to push the car up the driveway. They used a 2500 dodge in 4wd to push this boat up and into the garage. Long story short, dodge has a broken fog light, busted up front bumper and tweaked grille.......should have sold me the trailer lol


This is how I wanted in unloaded. 










They didn't agree with me so I sat back and watched them do their thing. (I do not any of these people. The neighbors wanted to watch the gong show)


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 28 2011, 06:40 AM~20645679
> *I like what u did there
> *



So much easier then trying to figure out if it's in the right spot or not.


----------



## Pøkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn! That is some nice work on the frame. I've been following along to see how the 6.0L install goes. I was planning on an LS-1 with the newer automatic for my '59 when I get to it but am having second thoughts after seeing how tight it is. 

That is one kickass rotisserie you've got there to spin a heavy ass frame with engine and trans on it. Did I read earlier that you were building them to sell? How much?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pøkey_@May 29 2011, 10:54 AM~20651155
> *Damn! That is some nice work on the frame. I've been following along to see how the 6.0L install goes. I was planning on an LS-1 with the newer automatic for my '59 when I get to it but am having second thoughts after seeing how tight it is.
> 
> That is one kickass rotisserie you've got there to spin a heavy ass frame with engine and trans on it. Did I read earlier that you were building them to sell? How much?
> *



Thanks. I've got to get these caddies out of here before I can make some more progress. 

The LS really isn't that tight of a fit. I just had to make things hard for myself and build everything myself.

The rotisserie works awesome. I build them myself and they go for $1500.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Stripping the one down. 


It's last words:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

watcha doin with the lac? just parting it out?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 29 2011, 04:24 PM~20652394
> *watcha doin with the lac? just parting it out?
> *



Parting them out


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's the second car. Not much in this one...



























































Original windshield. Too bad it has a small crack in the top center.





















And I have no clue as to what this is??


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Got the rack back from Impact Coatings. Its carbon black powdercoat to keep it simple.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Lol,
> 
> I don't want any twisting what so ever! An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. :biggrin:


Only problem is an "ounce" of prevention is more like 500lbs of prevention in this application. Looking good so far. I see the OCD is infecting your build now, thats good it gives me something to look at.


----------



## Pøkey (Feb 28, 2010)

The vert top parts look good, I think I may go the same route.

Do you have any of your rotisseries built up and ready for sale? I'd like to build one up myself but I'd rather spend the time working on the underside of the '64.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> Only problem is an "ounce" of prevention is more like 500lbs of prevention in this application. Looking good so far. I see the OCD is infecting your build now, thats good it gives me something to look at.



So far I've used almost one 4x8 sheet of 3/16 plate. It'll take maybe another 1/4 of a sheet to do the top and bottom. It's narrow and I can use some of the scraps from the full piece. I was reading up on a 64' Impala build up. He was saying if you look at the X frame race cars, the one fender sits higher than the other and the gaps are screwed.

Before I start welding it up, I'll build a frame jig to keep the frame from twisting and pulling. 


OCD!!! lol, I read your build and it's you that's making me this way!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Pøkey said:


> The vert top parts look good, I think I may go the same route.
> 
> Do you have any of your rotisseries built up and ready for sale? I'd like to build one up myself but I'd rather spend the time working on the underside of the '64.



Yes I do. I've got one painted up today that's ready to go. Let me know when you would like one.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> So far I've used almost one 4x8 sheet of 3/16 plate. It'll take maybe another 1/4 of a sheet to do the top and bottom. It's narrow and I can use some of the scraps from the full piece. I was reading up on a 64' Impala build up. He was saying if you look at the X frame race cars, the one fender sits higher than the other and the gaps are screwed.
> 
> Before I start welding it up, I'll build a frame jig to keep the frame from twisting and pulling.
> 
> ...


You know I'm all about overkill, I was just making jokes. I've defintetly caused more than a few peoples OCD to spiral out of control over the last couple years.:roflmao:

I blame Yetti, Big Pimpin, and D4LWoody for pushing me over the edge. Now the infection is spreading like wild fire.hno:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Yep, it's speading:h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Threw some spoke on wagon. Enough was enough. The 22-20 combo I first tried on looked like ass. Only have camera phone pics and doesn't show very well.


















And off to a local Street Rod show


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That wagon is bad ass man. I love those cars as 2 door hard tops and have never seen the wagon version. I'd love to have that thing.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> That wagon is bad ass man. I love those cars as 2 door hard tops and have never seen the wagon version. I'd love to have that thing.


Thanks man. It's a cool loking car. Hop on a plane and drive it back east!! Everything is for sale for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks man. It's a cool loking car. Hop on a plane and drive it back east!! Everything is for sale for the right price :biggrin:


2 major problems with that plan. I won't get on a plane and I'm going broke dealing with the cars I already own. Oh ya and then theres that part about not being allowed in Canada any more. I would love to own it though.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Cage nut fab'd as I won't be able to get to it once the inside is plated.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

MRIMPALA hooking it up with that show chrome. Thanks man.

Now that the posties are off the picket lines, I should be getting the other goodies any day now.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

More chrome arrived..... courtsey of MRIMPALA

































EZ wiring harness Ebay score


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Before:










After:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I burnt the shit out of my ground. .045 wire with heat cranked will do that....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good doctor. Brings back the nightmares of when I fully wrapped my frame front to back, all sides with 1/4....I'm still twitching!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looks good doctor. Brings back the nightmares of when I fully wrapped my frame front to back, all sides with 1/4....I'm still twitching!



Thanks man. I should have wrapped the hardtop frame I had instead of the vert. I would of have had a better fit of the plates and less weld needed to fill the gap. 

Coulda, shouda, woulda. Meh, it's all good. 


My arms are numb from the 7" old school Makita. I need an apprentice lol


----------



## rocketmac (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks good !!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

you are doin some fine work right there, real nice welds,
keep goin, good luck with the rest of your build.

jb.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks man. I should have wrapped the hardtop frame I had instead of the vert. I would of have had a better fit of the plates and less weld needed to fill the gap.
> 
> Coulda, shouda, woulda. Meh, it's all good.
> 
> ...


 i feel like that sometimes, but no ones ever around to help....ive gotten this far mostly on my own....im sure i can finish


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> i feel like that sometimes, but no ones ever around to help....ive gotten this far mostly on my own....im sure i can finish


:tears::tears::tears::tears::loco::inout:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears::loco::inout:


You following me?! Lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

rocketmac said:


> Looks good !!!


 
How's your build coming along? 




3-wheel said:


> you are doin some fine work right there, real nice welds,
> keep goin, good luck with the rest of your build.
> 
> Thanks man.
> ...





Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears::loco::inout:


:roflmao:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The 500 CPP box has the proper shimming built into the box. The holes of threads are not center with casting, that's why it look off.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm boxing in the bumper nuts and rad support nut so I won't be able to get a back wrench in there. I welded 1/2 nuts down and built a cage nut for the rad support.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Just checking to make sure I have enough clearence. I did some trimming to give a bit more room.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

doctahouse said:


> Just checking to make sure I have enough clearence. I did some trimming to give a bit more room.


That's gonna look NICE sittin in there... :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> That's gonna look NICE sittin in there... :thumbsup:



Once it's all cleaned up it sure will. Not sure what to do about the frame color though? Match the body color or semi-flat black with silver control arms?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Black chassis.....all black everything. That's what I'm doing atleast.....simple and easy


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

doctahouse said:


> Once it's all cleaned up it sure will. Not sure what to do about the frame color though? Match the body color or semi-flat black with silver control arms?


Don't listen to that guy below me.. He's a little :loco: .. Frame matched to your body will look clean as hell and then you can do silver or black control arms... 



SIX1RAG said:


> Black chassis.....all black everything. That's what I'm doing atleast.....simple and easy


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Pops say go black, easy to touch up if rock chips occur.

Painted to match, looks sick when you're on your hands and knees, or looking in the motor compartment. But will it be a bitch to keep clean? Drive through a rain storm, will I be wishing I went the other way? Nobody up here really drives like I plan to drive. Not a daily driver by any means but rack up the miles touring across the US.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

dont listen to the guy that posted above you.....


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Threw some spoke on wagon. Enough was enough. The 22-20 combo I first tried on looked like ass. Only have camera phone pics and doesn't show very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro, i didnt know you owned that. Were you in Regina a little while ago? cause i swear i saw you drive by my house and down albert st.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Low-63-impala said:


> Dam bro, i didnt know you owned that. Were you in Regina a little while ago? cause i swear i saw you drive by my house and down albert st.


 
A guy in Regina bought it a couple weeks ago. I had a brand new set of spokes available that he could have picked up. He declined and ended taking the car with cragers instead.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

doctahouse said:


> Pops say go black, easy to touch up if rock chips occur.
> 
> Painted to match, looks sick when you're on your hands and knees, or looking in the motor compartment. But will it be a bitch to keep clean? Drive through a rain storm, will I be wishing I went the other way? Nobody up here really drives like I plan to drive. Not a daily driver by any means but rack up the miles touring across the US.


If that's the case, then you should go black... I drive my car quite a bit, but I won't drive it in the rain... I don't like having to clean the belly and complete underside more than once or twice a year.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> A guy in Regina bought it a couple weeks ago. I had a brand new set of spokes available that he could have picked up. He declined and ended taking the car with cragers instead.


GOTCHA  Nice ride anyways:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll be capping off the inner pocket and I won't have access to lower control arm threads. I drilled a 1/2 hole and plug welded the block so it doesn't move.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been grinding for the last three days. I'll be doing a weight off of the dust once I finish the rear.

First grind to get the shape.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking awesome dood.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looking awesome dood.


Yep, it's offical. Arms are numb. Almost done though.

Wait and see how much of a pile of grinding dust I have. Must be at least 25lbs!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

frames comin along, your doing a great job, good luck with rest of your build.
jb.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

3-wheel said:


> frames comin along, your doing a great job, good luck with rest of your build.
> jb.



Thanks JB!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Recieved the hood hinges today. Man these are sexy and light too!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Recieved the hood hinges today. Man these are sexy and light too!


those are super nice, im up in the air about purchasing them, being a machinist by trade i cant see paying the money for something i can machine myself. (can u tell im Jewish)


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> those are super nice, im up in the air about purchasing them, being a machinist by trade i cant see paying the money for something i can machine myself. (can u tell im Jewish)


Ive seen these but for $600 got damn!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> those are super nice, im up in the air about purchasing them, being a machinist by trade i cant see paying the money for something i can machine myself. (can u tell im Jewish)


I wish I knew how to machine!!!





Mr Gee said:


> Ive seen these but for $600 got damn!!


$475 plus shipping of course, Matts classic bowtie. Polished was an extra $75

Got damn is the Fesler brand.....$800/pair


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Started check how far the frame is out. It's not as good as hoped by not as bad as it could be. I ran a string line down the center to see where I'm at.
I'll be sending it to a frame shop to square it all up. I thought hard about making a frame jig but by the time I buy the material, build it and square it up, I could have just dropped it off and had it done for far less hassle. The front part of X is out 5/16" and rear is out 3/8", same direction.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

square to what? are they going to twist the frame?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> square to what? are they going to twist the frame?


They will check it to the factory specs. Twist, pull, heat, cut...whatever it takes. Even stock frames after 40+ years of abuse will be out of spec.


To be honest, I think the frame shop will shit when they find out how thick the frame really is.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> Started check how far the frame is out. It's not as good as hoped by not as bad as it could be. I ran a string line down the center to see where I'm at.
> I'll be sending it to a frame shop to square it all up. I thought hard about making a frame jig but by the time I buy the material, build it and square it up, I could have just dropped it off and had it done for far less hassle. The front part of X is out 5/16" and rear is out 3/8", same direction.


I'll wager it wasn't square off the assembly line
Nice progress,looking good.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> I'll wager it wasn't square off the assembly line
> Nice progress,looking good.



Thanks man and I won't take you up on a wager as you'll just take my money!!!


Question for you, can you get your registration pulled if you have hydraulics in Manitoba? I had a buddy that went out there last weekend and he said it was messed up on how the cops were hating on anything custom...race cars, donks, lolo's etc.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks man and I won't take you up on a wager as you'll just take my money!!!
> 
> 
> Question for you, can you get your registration pulled if you have hydraulics in Manitoba? I had a buddy that went out there last weekend and he said it was messed up on how the cops were hating on anything custom...race cars, donks, lolo's etc.


yes. and it is retarded. I think most guys just get tickets and have to fix whats considered "wrong" with the vehicle. I can understand if things are unsafe.. But they have been giving tickets for not having windshield washer fluid, that's the worst one that comes to mind, im sure there are others.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

socapots said:


> yes. and it is retarded. I think most guys just get tickets and have to fix whats considered "wrong" with the vehicle. I can understand if things are unsafe.. But they have been giving tickets for not having windshield washer fluid, that's the worst one that comes to mind, im sure there are others.



So it's really the cops descretion when it comes to what ticket is to be issued? Are they mechanics too? Sounds to me like the legal system has a big back log of people fighting tickets??


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> They will check it to the factory specs. Twist, pull, heat, cut...whatever it takes. Even stock frames after 40+ years of abuse will be out of spec.
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the frame shop will shit when they find out how thick the frame really is.


ya i had mine checked and squared up by a shop before i took it out to mindliss. i think the rear was out by a little over a 1/4". not bad really.

haha ya whatever shop you take it to is gonna have fun pulling that tank straight.:rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

doctahouse said:


> So it's really the cops descretion when it comes to what ticket is to be issued? Are they mechanics too? Sounds to me like the legal system has a big back log of people fighting tickets??


I think it is the cops discretion as to what to ticket. Like most things. If he wants to it could just be warnings. And as far as i know they are not mechanics but apparently they had to do some training in regards to vehicle safety. And some people fight it. Others just pay the tickets and keep rolling.. and some fight it, pay the ticket, and fix the problems found. Like all over there are no provisions in the "laws about custom cars. But i think most other places have better things to do with police time. Here where cruz night used to be as big as it is. Public started complaining about noise, and safety (some street racers really fucked shit up, killing people and the sort). 
all of that lead to where it is now.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

socapots said:


> yes. and it is retarded. I think most guys just get tickets and have to fix whats considered "wrong" with the vehicle. I can understand if things are unsafe.. But they have been *giving tickets for not having windshield washer fluid*, that's the worst one that comes to mind, im sure there are others.


WOW!!!  :shocked:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> Recieved the hood hinges today. Man these are sexy and light too!


NICE!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> ya i had mine checked and squared up by a shop before i took it out to mindliss. i think the rear was out by a little over a 1/4". not bad really.
> 
> haha ya whatever shop you take it to is gonna have fun pulling that tank straight.:rofl:



It was funny this morning when I called. I said I wanted to have my frame checked. I told them I did some welding and re-inforcing. He said "Oh, the driveshaft tunnel and the rear portion?" I said yes and a bit more than that. He said I should have had it checked before welding not after. I replied that with the amount of heat I applied, it's going to pull no matter what. Throw good money away, I don't think so. 

I don't think he has any idea as to what he is for lol.

Anyways, I loaded it up tonight and will bring it down tomorrow so he can see what he's dealing with. Maybe he'll let me give him a hand if I sign a waiver or something??





socapots said:


> I think it is the cops discretion as to what to ticket. Like most things. If he wants to it could just be warnings. And as far as i know they are not mechanics but apparently they had to do some training in regards to vehicle safety. And some people fight it. Others just pay the tickets and keep rolling.. and some fight it, pay the ticket, and fix the problems found. Like all over there are no provisions in the "laws about custom cars. But i think most other places have better things to do with police time. Here where cruz night used to be as big as it is. Public started complaining about noise, and safety (some street racers really fucked shit up, killing people and the sort).
> all of that lead to where it is now.


That sucks. That will kill a hobby in no time. Mind you, they don't care, it's tax grab. Fockers.




CHUCC said:


> NICE!!


Thanks Chucc, trying to keep pace with you lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks man and I won't take you up on a wager as you'll just take my money!!!
> 
> 
> Question for you, can you get your registration pulled if you have hydraulics in Manitoba? I had a buddy that went out there last weekend and he said it was messed up on how the cops were hating on anything custom...race cars, donks, lolo's etc.


It's getting rediculous out here with roadside inspections,they're not even mechanics,just cops with a little book knowledge,I'm not juicing any cars till this shit blows over,seriously considering selling everything and sticking with a bike.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, here is the low down. The frame shop (Edmonton Frame and Suspension) was a complete waste of time. I talked to the boss on the phone. He said to bring the bare frame down. So I loaded it on the trailer and took it down. 
He looked puzzled and didn't know where to start. He wanted me to return with the suspension and rear axle installed. Back home I go.
I returned an hour later and still same look. No idea on where to start. He said " You ventured into the forest and left only bread crumbs. The birds have eaten your bread crumbs and now you have to find your way back. I should have marked the trees with flouresent ribbon.
Then it was the control arms not being DOT approved, getting bad gas mileage because I added and extra 350lbs to the frame.... blah blah blah. 

I went to General Scrap and bought 3x3x.188 square tubing and some 2.5x2.5x1.88 to build my own frame jig. I didn't want to do this but I was left no other choice.

On the trailer before the frame shop....the second time


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is the jig building process:

























Leveling legs. I added 8 total. Fine thread grade 8.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The center of the frame was center with the frame jig. This is where I will be working from.








Plumb bob's to measure everything correctly.








Rear portion of frame. Roughly 3/4" out









Front portion of frame (pre marked center of cross member). 2mm out from center!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rear frame perfect for being level.








Front frame horns not so lucky though...
















Perfect again!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I welded the center down solid so it will not move once I start heating the center in order to pull the rear frame portion. I used I bridge rod so it is easy to cut out once I;m done.



















Same with the front portion. Welded so the frame will not move.



















Rear bridge so the frame does not sag when heated.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rear bridge so the frame does not sag when heated. This also allows the frame to slide and remain level once it cools.











I build a brace so I can use the portapower to push the frame striaght.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

u's a bad man docta :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Your borderline "mad" lol nice job


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

willskie187 said:


> u's a bad man docta :thumbsup:





SIX1RAG said:


> Your borderline "mad" lol nice job


Thanks fella's. You know what they say.....You want it done right, do it yourself!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Your borderline "mad" lol nice job


Man, I was thinking the same thing, this dude is NUTZ!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> Man, I was thinking the same thing, this dude is NUTZ!!


lol!:biggrin: 

I just hate some people's attitudes towards custom work. Ball breakers I tell ya. If it isn't stock, well then it can't be done.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> lol!:biggrin:
> 
> I just hate some people's attitudes towards custom work. Ball breakers I tell ya. If it isn't stock, well then it can't be done.


*You got skillz bro, don't worry about what the haters say!*


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

wow dude. i would just tried another shop, but thats me.

i think you always knew you would do a better job yourself anyway, you just wanted a reason to do it.:rofl:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> *You got skillz bro, don't worry about what the haters say!*


Thanks man


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> wow dude. i would just tried another shop, but thats me.
> 
> i think you always knew you would do a better job yourself anyway, you just wanted a reason to do it.:rofl:





dekay24 said:


> wow dude. i would just tried another shop, but thats me.
> 
> i think you always knew you would do a better job yourself anyway, you just wanted a reason to do it.:rofl:



Thinking about what you said, you nailed it. I just waiting for that shop to say they couldn't do it. Hating on the control arms, the frame wrap and that I would get bad gas mileage was the final stake I needed!! 

The jig took 6hrs to make and another 4hrs to set the frame. I think the pull time will take another 3hrs as I going to wrap it so it cools slowly. 




By the way, that garbage can you did was incredible. Awesome job, the paint and striping set it off. I seen it at dropsicles show. They gave you big props too over the microphone.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shitty deals about the frame shop..
But on the other hand.. without those holes in the frame they dont know what is where..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats some nice work with the frame jig man. 
Looks like you really did just want a little push to do it yourself. lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

socapots said:


> shitty deals about the frame shop..
> But on the other hand.. without those holes in the frame they dont know what is where..


You are right, the reference holes would have made this a whole lot easier. With or without them, the shop wasn't up for trying to bend this thick ass frame back. Damn lolo's


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Thinking about what you said, you nailed it. I just waiting for that shop to say they couldn't do it. Hating on the control arms, the frame wrap and that I would get bad gas mileage was the final stake I needed!!
> 
> The jig took 6hrs to make and another 4hrs to set the frame. I think the pull time will take another 3hrs as I going to wrap it so it cools slowly.
> 
> ...


thanx dude. how was the show on the new date? around here august long is a religious lake weekend, so there was no way i could go.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> thanx dude. how was the show on the new date? around here august long is a religious lake weekend, so there was no way i could go.


Meh, it's dropsicles. Nothing fantasic stood out. No lowriders at all. We just happened to stumble across the show and stopped in. Ryan took home three awards and Trish one. The awards were a joke. Cars that should have won first, placed second. I think they'll do it on the same date next year.

I heard Super Run wasn't that good either and had a poor turn out. I think 400 cars? Then they moved it to the back corner of the lot which didn't set well with some.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Tools of the trade.... Rose bud, fire blanket, and tiger torch.



















Ready to start heating











Wifey screwing around with the camera settings. Pulling out all the blue.











Wrapped for a slow cooling. It took about 2hrs to fully cool.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

All said and done. Pretty damn good I must say.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

On to the front. The horns need to spread a bit. This should be a pretty easy task. Roughly 1/4".


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Since you don't have a name up here for the vert, we should call it "_*THE TANK*_" :biggrin: 

Good work gettin that thing plummed up!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Meh, it's dropsicles. Nothing fantasic stood out. No lowriders at all. We just happened to stumble across the show and stopped in. Ryan took home three awards and Trish one. The awards were a joke. Cars that should have won first, placed second. I think they'll do it on the same date next year.
> 
> I heard Super Run wasn't that good either and had a poor turn out. I think 400 cars? Then they moved it to the back corner of the lot which didn't set well with some.


ive never really heard of anyone that has ever even went. they were all at the lake.

your wasting no time on getting that thing straight. you will have a jig built, and pulled straight before a shop would have had it back to you anyway.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

You definitly deserve the name doc, you can find a problem and fix it. just like a doctor, Ok well better than a doctor seen as how they dont know shit anyways.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> Since you don't have a name up here for the vert, we should call it "_*THE TANK*_" :biggrin:
> 
> Good work gettin that thing plummed up!


lol. I'm thinking of plate for it; UNDRPSI (most likely taken) or UNDRKPA 


There is three main gauge holes that you should keep open (which I didn't). Both F's and Q. (S) is easy to see and can be figured out by look in the tunnel.

What I need to do now is check on the Q measurement. I ground the frame flush and covered them. I have a spare front frame I'll be getting tonight to verify F and Q.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

That is some very usefull info. :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> ive never really heard of anyone that has ever even went. they were all at the lake.
> 
> your wasting no time on getting that thing straight. you will have a jig built, and pulled straight before a shop would have had it back to you anyway.



:yes:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Low-63-impala said:


> You definitly deserve the name doc, you can find a problem and fix it. just like a doctor, Ok well better than a doctor seen as how they dont know shit anyways.



Thanks, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man.. you aint fuckin around.. 
nice work.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Spare frame to get the gauge holes from.



















Gauge hole. Very important.










Template to find the "Q" point. I used the steering box holes for alignment. Center of "Q" was then center punched into the frame for future reference.





















After checking the vertical of "Q" the left frame needs to drop 8mm or 5/16". Once the drivers horn is set in place, I can match the passenger sides height.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

socapots said:


> damn man.. you aint fuckin around..
> nice work.


Almost done!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

doctahouse said:


> Almost done!!


and done right.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

IMPRESSED!!!!!! thats serious work..:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

johner956 said:


> IMPRESSED!!!!!! thats serious work..:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice work man...I can tell u know ur way around steel the way your wrappin it with the fire blanket...We have a company come heat treat are stuff for us....It kills me and i still argue with ppl about the myth of heating up steal and ruining it and making it brittle...Its how u heat that will determine the end result...Ive welded patches in the shells of blast furnaces that were 10'x10'x3'' thick and took them up to 12 hours of post heat to bring them back to ambient temp after cookin them at 800 degrees while were welding on it...Once again awesome work....:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

johner956 said:


> IMPRESSED!!!!!! thats serious work..:thumbsup:





CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup: x2


Thanks fella's



MidwestFleetwood said:


> Nice work man...I can tell u know ur way around steel the way your wrappin it with the fire blanket...We have a company come heat treat are stuff for us....It kills me and i still argue with ppl about the myth of heating up steal and ruining it and making it brittle...Its how u heat that will determine the end result...Ive welded patches in the shells of blast furnaces that were 10'x10'x3'' thick and took them up to 12 hours of post heat to bring them back to ambient temp after cookin them at 800 degrees while were welding on it...Once again awesome work....:thumbsup:


Thanks bro. The blanket is the best thing I could use to slowly cool the frame. If I was really anal, I could have sent the frame out for post heat treatment after all this welding and heating work but it'll will be good enough for this application. It won't go through the heating and cooling cycles like in gas plant. Sometimes you just have to draw the line. Being a member out of UA 488, I've done lots of diamond heating or welding of pipes to get compressor flanges to pull just enough to make the Millwrongs happy. With yourself being a boilermarker, you've most likely seen this stuff before. 


Off topic, but you might have heard about the modules that were being build in Korea for Imperial Oils (Exxon) Kearl Lake project?

If not, Kearl Lake is an $8 billion dollar project Northern Alberta (approx 6-7 hours north of Edmonton). What they did to cut cost was to have the mods built in Korea, barged over the ocean and shipped from Washington state across in Montana and then north through Alberta.

Once they got here, the quality is shit. The welds are junk, nothing is square and has been gong show. There was so many screw ups, the QC was told to tell the workers to turn a blind eye and let it go. If it blows up, they'll deal with it then. As union memebers, we take great pride in our work to give the best product to the client. It's sad that the people who put out quality workmenship are shit on and not worth the rate they are paid. Sure we have some dog f*ckers out there that give us bad name, but why have a poor quality product shipped, brag to your shareholders that you saved a million but only to spend $3 million to fix all the screw ups. In the end the unions are the cause of the cost over runs to cover their Korean choice. Bitter, you bet. 

Done it once, do it right.


Korea mod on the way through Montana. One of 200 or so.










Old picture but these are the size of mod built for Shell here in Edmonton.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear you Brother we deal with the same shit down here..Its pathetic...I was on a big job in a local power house last year where they replaced all the Cyclones,superheater elemants,reheater elements and all lower water walls and we struggled with the heli root passes on the tubes cause of constant slag pockets in the steel...Needless to say all the steel came from china... The powerhouse and the contractor both took it in the ass because of all the bad x-rays on the tubes..Sad part is the first thing they do is blame us...It was a hot mess on that job...Sad..People always joke about "made in china" but it is not funny when there inferior products are sent over here for us and you guys to deal with...Anyway done ranting on your topic keep up the good work lol...Cool pics to look all to familiar....good luck with your build...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

BTW i always wait for the powerhouse jobs in the winter cause i hate the cold.....Damn i hate winter outside construction jobs hahah


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> BTW i always wait for the powerhouse jobs in the winter cause i hate the cold.....Damn i hate winter outside construction jobs hahah



Lol, not your first picnic!! Winter up here can sucks too. It's dry though which is nice. The way I look at it, winter you can always dress up for it but in the summer you can't dress down. A nice hoarding with tiger torch are a tradesmen best friend come winter.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, done with the heating and pulling. The frame is within 2mm of spec. I left the factory convertible mounts and the rear mounts tacked only. I'll weld those in place once the body has been test fitted.
This was to lift the right frame horn up. Chain come-a-long to prevent the frame from lifting. Not shown was the porta power pushing the right frame horn outward.

























Left frame horn need to be pulled down and outward. This is after cooling.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I picked up a set of Global West upper and lower A arms. These are badass to say the least. I really wanted them to copy the cross shafts for mine, but I think I'll use the whole setup instead and sell mine.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Linear actuators for the trunk. I wonder if I can rig a set for the convertible top??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Linear actuators for the trunk. I wonder if I can rig a set for the convertible top??


you have some nice ideas my friend:thumbsup:

always nice driving thru this topic....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> you have some nice ideas my friend:thumbsup:
> 
> always nice driving thru this topic....


Thanks brotha. Always striving to think up something a little different here and there when I can.



Did I see that you machined up some custom hydraulic blocks for your rag?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks brotha. Always striving to think up something a little different here and there when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I see that you machined up some custom hydraulic blocks for your rag?


there not for my car, no juice for me....im machining up a prototype on my spare time....wanna see how it turns out. theres already some changes i found that need to be made. i really needed to have started out with a solid chunk instead of a pre machined used block


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

doctahouse said:


> Ok, done with the heating and pulling. The frame is within 2mm of spec. I left the factory convertible mounts and the rear mounts tacked only. I'll weld those in place once the body has been test fitted.
> This was to lift the right frame horn up. Chain come-a-long to prevent the frame from lifting. Not shown was the porta power pushing the right frame horn outward.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> doctahouse said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, done with the heating and pulling. The frame is within 2mm of spec. I left the factory convertible mounts and the rear mounts tacked only. I'll weld those in place once the body has been test fitted.
> ...


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice job on your frame. Once she's straightened she will look tight all wrapped & molded. Your project is coming along nicely.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice Work great build lots of hours going into that for sure keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

You make that shit look TOO easy Docta :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice job on your frame. Once she's straightened she will look tight all wrapped & molded. Your project is coming along nicely.


Thanks. Yes sir it will look good all painted and molded. I need to get back it though....



Rags_87Caddy said:


> Nice Work great build lots of hours going into that for sure keep up the good work :thumbsup:


I started off keeping track of my hours and stopped about two weeks in. I don't really care how long it takes. Just need it done by spring/summer 2012.


Mr Gee said:


> :wave:


:wave: what's up Gee?!!



willskie187 said:


> You make that shit look TOO easy Docta :biggrin:


It is easy if you break it down into bite size pieces and think what's the best way to do this. Haste=Waste.


Not like wood working though. I hate that shit. If you cut the wood too short, it's too damn short, ain't no weaving the mig wire to fill the gap!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

doing your thing up north, its coming along nice


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

vouges17 said:


> doing your thing up north, its coming along nice


:wave:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Centering the rear end in the frame is first and foremost.

















Started on the wishbone. 1 1/4 tubing to match the lower trailing arms. I bent it as much as I could with the 1 1/4 shoe then stepped up to the 1 1/2 so I would be able to get the "U" as tight as possible. This is pre fab so bare with me on this, it will look good once it's done.


















(1.5" shoe)










Basic idea


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rod end


































Threading the pipe for the pumpkin mount. This will get welded into the wishbone to adjust pinion angle.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Some odds and ends that arrived last week.

































Convertible top bolt kit..... Way too many screws and bolts!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Phibbs Billet aluminum door lights. I had them chromed after so I never have to bring back the shine.

















Phibbs Interior door handles also chromed.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Something a little different. 44 Mag. brake pedal.

















Matching gas pedal


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Triple chrome tailight bezels and chromed rear license pan. I wonder how the hidden hitch will fit behind this?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's moving along nicely. Looks like your over the hump, the rest of the work you have left should be far easier than what you've completed.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> It's moving along nicely. Looks like your over the hump, the rest of the work you have left should be far easier than what you've completed.


Thanks man. I really don't know where the hump is? Sure doesn't seem the downside is coming all that quickly.....

There is just so much work and time left I need to put in. Gotta keep focused:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> It's moving along nicely. Looks like your over the hump, the rest of the work you have left should be far easier than what you've completed.



I'm having second thoughts about this toyo rear end. Do you think it will hold up to 400-500 HP? It's a 7.5" ring. I'm worried that I will blow this up and be left with a worthless core



*HP


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I know those rearends are pretty stout but I'm really not sure how they hold up to power. If your running wires and whitewalls I'd say you'll be fine because 155-80s won't have a chance to hook up and cause the gear to break.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking good doctor, i see OUTHOPU has stopped in....hes about as nutty (i mean dedicated) as you are at this stuff.....


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice frame work:thumbsup: & I must say OUTHOPU was my motivation:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

It is easy if you break it down into bite size pieces and think what's the best way to do this. Haste=Waste.
Not like wood working though. I hate that shit. If you cut the wood too short, it's too damn short, ain't no weaving the mig wire to fill the gap!! 

Good point and well said homie!!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> I know those rearends are pretty stout but I'm really not sure how they hold up to power. If your running wires and whitewalls I'd say you'll be fine because 155-80s won't have a chance to hook up and cause the gear to break.


Shit. 22's in the rear. Might just have to do a little trail and error....



SIX1RAG said:


> looking good doctor, i see OUTHOPU has stopped in....hes about as nutty (i mean dedicated) as you are at this stuff.....


Come on now, you know this "contagious disease" has no boundaries. You're just as prone as anyone to pick it up too....:rofl:




Yellowimpala said:


> Nice frame work:thumbsup: & I must say OUTHOPU was my motivation:thumbsup:


Thanks man. No doubt about, OUTHOPU pushes the envelope.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You may want to check some off road websites to find out how much abuse the gears will take. Them guys are better at breaking shit than us by far.

On a side note it's good to see I've been able to get others to take their own work to the next level, thanks for all the props guys.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The 63 has been on hold for the last month. But I thought in the mean time, why not have topless shop?










Filled a 30cu/yd container too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

And I did some handy man work too....













I'm all finished up with the outside. Just need to drywall the ceiling and put new lights.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## rocketmac (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey you should have gone up 2 more feet G


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

rocketmac said:


> Hey you should have gone up 2 more feet G


2 feet, shit 16' ceilings would have been awesome. Were not planning on being here longer than 2-3years anyways so no point in spending a bunch on money. Acreage living is what's in store. Then we'll have the proper shop and storage


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> 2 feet, shit 16' ceilings would have been awesome. Were not planning on being here longer than 2-3years anyways so no point in spending a bunch on money. Acreage living is what's in store. Then we'll have the proper shop and storage


Smart move homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> I picked up a set of Global West upper and lower A arms. These are badass to say the least. I really wanted them to copy the cross shafts for mine, but I think I'll use the whole setup instead and sell mine.


GONA ORDER SOME OF THESE SOON....


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Sin7 said:


> Smart move homie :thumbsup:


Just no point in going all out. 



SIX1RAG said:


> GONA ORDER SOME OF THESE SOON....


Seen some ebay with a nice price. Not even worth doing up a stock set for the asking price.



DannyG. said:


> very nice!:thumbsup:


Thanks man!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> The 63 has been on hold for the last month. But I thought in the mean time, why not have topless shop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww shit!! this guy doesnt just build rags. he builds rags in a topless shop!!!:rofl:



doctahouse said:


> 2 feet, shit 16' ceilings would have been awesome. Were not planning on being here longer than 2-3years anyways so no point in spending a bunch on money. Acreage living is what's in store. Then we'll have the proper shop and storage


im in the same boat. im tryin not to spend too much because i want to build my "perfect garage" on an acredge sometime in the next few years.........money permiting.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> Something a little different. 44 Mag. brake pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

What's up Doc! Any updates on the ride?? 

TTMFT! :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Yowzers said:


> What's up Doc! Any updates on the ride??
> 
> TTMFT! :thumbsup:



Been working on rear wishbone today. Not sure if that's what I want to run. The wish isn't long enough and is causing pinion issues. Might run watts link or 4 link instead.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> awww shit!! this guy doesnt just build rags. he builds rags in a topless shop!!!:rofl:


hahaha... 
for a second there i was thinking damn. that would be cool.. then i realized why and all the work to make it right. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

the build is looking great man.


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Been working on rear wishbone today. Not sure if that's what I want to run. The wish isn't long enough and is causing pinion issues. Might run watts link or 4 link instead.


Do a ladder bar set up with a sliding wishbone. You'll have everybody scratching their heads then.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

socapots said:


> the build is looking great man.


Thanks man


sickthree said:


> :wave:


:wave:


OUTHOPU said:


> Do a ladder bar set up with a sliding wishbone. You'll have everybody scratching their heads then.



You've got me scratching my head!! Trying picture how the sliding wishbone would work?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

my buddies old cadillac had a sliding wishbone


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> my buddies old cadillac had a sliding wishbone



That's a crazy setup. I trying to figure out how the pinion stays within reason when you punch on the gas?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

No clue. He sold the car before it was finished


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

The 4 link holds the rear when you mash the gas and the Sliding wishbone is you to "locate the rear". I built one back in the day for a mini truck & it worked great :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> :wave:
> ...





doctahouse said:


> That's a crazy setup. I trying to figure out how the pinion stays within reason when you punch on the gas?


The lower arm on the driver side in that pic has a piece that mounts to the top of the housing to locate pinion angle. 

I had something closer to this in mind. 
(http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/230740-wishbone-i-recently-finished.html#post8863830)


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Moe Built said:


> The 4 link holds the rear when you mash the gas and the Sliding wishbone is you to "locate the rear". I built one back in the day for a mini truck & it worked great :thumbsup:


Now it's all coming together!!!




OUTHOPU said:


> The lower arm on the driver side in that pic has a piece that mounts to the top of the housing to locate pinion angle.
> 
> I had something closer to this in mind.
> (http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/230740-wishbone-i-recently-finished.html#post8863830)





OUTHOPU said:


> The lower arm on the driver side in that pic has a piece that mounts to the top of the housing to locate pinion angle.
> 
> I had something closer to this in mind.
> (http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/230740-wishbone-i-recently-finished.html#post8863830)



I remember now seeing the pic of your pop's suspension back when you posted it. Couldn't remember the build of it though.

It shouldn't matter if the wish is up top or on the bottom? All it does is to stop any side to side movement on turns. I assume you mounted it on the bottom for space?

It's been a few years since the install, how has the design worked out? Would you change anything? The ertalyte has been a good choice?


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats some crazy sick work bro, can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

DAmn I haven't been in here in a while! Finally catching up on all my old subscriptions. That frame is crazy dude! Looks awesome!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Thats some crazy sick work bro, can't wait to see it completed.


Thanks. I can't wait to finally get back at it either.



ShibbyShibby said:


> DAmn I haven't been in here in a while! Finally catching up on all my old subscriptions. That frame is crazy dude! Looks awesome!


Thanks brotha. I've got too many damn ideas going on in my head and need to stick to a plan!!! I really need to set some time aside and get back to it. With the snow coming any day now, I'll have no excuses.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Now it's all coming together!!!
> I remember now seeing the pic of your pop's suspension back when you posted it. Couldn't remember the build of it though.
> 
> It shouldn't matter if the wish is up top or on the bottom? All it does is to stop any side to side movement on turns. I assume you mounted it on the bottom for space?
> ...


It can be on top or bottom it will work the same in either location. It's all a packaging thing as to which suits your needs best. It has been working great for the last couple summers now. He's ran as fast as a 10.70 with a speed around 125mph in the 1/4 mile and the car tracks straight. The ertalyte has worked out real good. The slip still has zero slop in it. I will say however that the slip doesn't slide back and forth very much at all since the wishbone is almost parallell with the lower links. That plays a big part in wear and tear of the slip.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> It can be on top or bottom it will work the same in either location. It's all a packaging thing as to which suits your needs best. It has been working great for the last couple summers now. He's ran as fast as a 10.70 with a speed around 125mph in the 1/4 mile and the car tracks straight. The ertalyte has worked out real good. The slip still has zero slop in it. I will say however that the slip doesn't slide back and forth very much at all since the wishbone is almost parallell with the lower links. That plays a big part in wear and tear of the slip.



Good info right there. I appreciate it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks. I can't wait to finally get back at it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brotha. I've got too many damn ideas going on in my head and need to stick to a plan!!! I really need to set some time aside and get back to it. With the snow coming any day now, I'll have no excuses.



Yeah dude it's car buildin season now! Summer is over


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Good info right there. I appreciate it.


I'm just glad somebody is building something worth watching. It's been boring as hell round here lately.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> I'm just glad somebody is building something worth watching. It's been boring as hell round here lately.



Ahhhh! I'm offended! lol jk


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a before picture of a Global West lower A arm. (right side)






















I cut the spring pocket out.






















Making a template for top/bottom.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

After checking the internal clearance, the bag will sit way off the flat plate. It'll come together in further updates.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Those arms are badass. I want them


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Hell yeah...those arms are sick as hell


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Those arms are badass. I want them





Lroi said:


> Hell yeah...those arms are sick as hell



They're heavy too. Gotta weight in at 45lbs now lol


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

I had that same problem with the bags and lower control arms.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

sickthree said:


> I had that same problem with the bags and lower control arms.


So did mine


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> never seen this topic till today!! lookin good homie :thumbsup: my quarter on my 63 looked exactlly the same way at the bottem


damn doc its been a while sense i have looked in here but i just spent like 40 mins reading the last 15 pages lol. you really doin the damn thing with that frame keep it up man looks like its goin to be a bad ass car


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

What's up Doc?
It was cool meeting you on the arctic tundra the other day
'F**K A SNOWBOOT I WEAR CHUCKS" hahaha my feet had to be cut off- true story


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn doc its been a while sense i have looked in here but i just spent like 40 mins reading the last 15 pages lol. you really doin the damn thing with that frame keep it up man looks like its goin to be a bad ass car


Thanks man  Just got get in there and start back at it. Too many damn ideas running through my mind lol




BALLANTYNE said:


> What's up Doc?
> It was cool meeting you on the arctic tundra the other day
> 'F**K A SNOWBOOT I WEAR CHUCKS" hahaha my feet had to be cut off- true story


Damn man, you were crazy. With them icy winds and your Dickies jacket, I thought for sure you were go into hypothermia. I had all the warm goodies too!! Least you brought your toque!!!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

sickthree said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I moved the body in awhile back and figured I would weld the rest of the braces to the floors today.



























Drilled out the rocker brace. Some filler pieces will be needed as rust got in there and thinned out the steel.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I took on a project for a company that wanted one of my rotisseries to lift a side by side Polaris. It's not to spin the Polaris 360 degrees, but rather lift it so they can do all the routine maintenance. They wanted in decked out too. Big wheels, powder coated etc.




















The front bracket was designed like this because only 4 units have a 2" hitch reciever and the other 12 have just a belly pan to attach to and no hitch.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

That's pretty slick. Happy holidays my up north friend


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> That's pretty slick. Happy holidays my up north friend


Thanks bro, Happy holidays to you and yours as well


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The plan is to fill in all the holes in the floor supports. I used a Rotobroach so I would have the right sized cookie for the hole.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The center support was welded from the bottom and the plug welds needed to be ground down.










Shaved the drainage holes too.


















Under rear seat.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE.KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE.KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Since I'm OCD lol, I welded all the braces all the way around. Beats using seam sealer.















































Center seam where the two floors join together.










Backside.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

REAL NICE DOC, YOUR WELDS ARE BITCHIN. WE SHAVED THE DRAINS ON MY FLOOR TOO ON MY 61. LOOKS WAY BETTER BESIDES I DONT THINK WE PLAN ON FLOODING OUR CARS ANYTIME SOON. :biggrin: I AM LEAVING THE TRUNK ONES JUST INCASE OF A HYDRAULIC SPILL LOL.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a filler piece to add to the tranny hump as I was acting in haste and cut too much. The filler piece was from a donor car and cut it to fit the hole. I welded the seam together on the the inside first, as a butt weld. Then after I cut the two flanges off the fire wall, I had a gap that need to be filled. I ended up cutting a 1" wide piece of sheet metal and spaced it half way over the seam. It was then welded solid on the inside, then down the center on the firewall side.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> REAL NICE DOC, YOUR WELDS ARE BITCHIN. WE SHAVED THE DRAINS ON MY FLOOR TOO ON MY 61. LOOKS WAY BETTER BESIDES I DONT THINK WE PLAN ON FLOODING OUR CARS ANYTIME SOON. :biggrin: I AM LEAVING THE TRUNK ONES JUST INCASE OF A HYDRAULIC SPILL LOL.


Thanks Skim. This car won't be seeing any high water or pressure washing the interior...knock on wood!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Passenger side "before" with the flange.




















Drivers side all shaved, no flange. It's not done yet, some more welding is needed.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks way cleaner minus the flange. I like the little cap you did under the front mounts :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> looks way cleaner minus the flange. I like the little cap you did under the front mounts :thumbsup:


Most people won't even notice it. But why not? 

Once the cap is welded, I'll drill a small weep hole so water doesn't pool up.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

X2 great work


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

looking good homie!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good





sickthree said:


> X2 great work





Reckless said:


> looking good homie!


Thanks fellas. I've got some motivation back so I'm going to run with it....


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

nice six fo homie


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Mods to the belly!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Both rockers at rear had rust through issues. Quick fix.....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that flange removal looks good man. Wouldn't have thunk it.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't mind me, I bounce around here and there working all different parts.

An easy way to mark out templates for the floor pan drain holes.


















The rear wheel houses were coated asphault based under coating. I needed to get all that junk off. I used my propane tiger torch to heat the coating up, next took a scrapper blade, the quick scrub with the hand wire brush. Turned out real clean.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Finished welding the tunnel area up for now. Up next is grind time.



























I'll be swapping the rear seat out with a pair of third row seats from a Yukon 03' to match the front seats. It's perfect width too, 48" same as the factory seat. So the factory hold downs were removed.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Connecting the wheel houses to the upper deck. I used clear plastic again for the template. Butt weld the seam and plug weld the rest.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I used to compete in ISACA (sound quality) back in the late 90's early 2000's. I want to step it up with stereo and not follow the 6-4-tweet norm. I won't let the cat out of the bag just yet and what's in store. The factory gauges suck. Replacement gauges from Dakota Digital are 25 yr old styling and boring. No new VHX on the horizon either. I've seen it a number of times before with people using the 59-60 dash/guages. Nothing wrong with that, just it's not that different. The reasons why the dash should go out weighted the the reasons it should stay. 


Dash before.......









Speaker on fire.......









Dash gone.........


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Dash before.......









Speaker on fire.......









Dash gone.........















[/QUOTE]
If I haven't been watching this build from day 1 I'd think your crazy, but who are we kidding.....you are crazy! Nice werk, keepem flowing. One of my favorite builds to follow.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Reckless said:


>



When are we going to see some updates on you build? 





SIX1RAG said:


> Dash before.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I haven't been watching this build from day 1 I'd think your crazy, but who are we kidding.....you are crazy! Nice werk, keepem flowing. One of my favorite builds to follow.[/QUOTE]


Yep, I crossed that crazy line a longtime ago. No turning back now!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I was thinking about all these people buying these new Air Jordan shoes today. Does buying them make you a basketball ball player?

I figured it was worth a shot.........












Back to the wheel house area.










Clear plastic so I know where everything is.





















I think the body mount looks wrong with the gusseting. I drilled both sides out.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The brace was just a little too wide. I flattened and re-bent the steel to fit.






























Looks much better now.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Sure beats the hell out globbing on the filler


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

With a litle grinding, you'd never know what was done.










Other side that's up for the same treatment





















Also finished putting the large body plugs in.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

You're wondering now what the hell is he doing? This is access so I can block off the wiper cowl area as well as the hinges. I am going to use this area for my sub enclosures. I got the idea from Rod Zimmerman's BMW back when he put a pair of subs in kicks. Mind you he installed 15's I'm only going 10's max. Convertibles are hard to get good feeling bass out of since normally the subs are mounted in rear. I'll be fiberglassing enclosures in awhile.


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice Project :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

vert is coming along nice


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Lowrider760 said:


> Nice Project :thumbsup:





vouges17 said:


> vert is coming along nice


Thanks guys.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Other than working on the other wheel house and grinding. I decided to shave the cowl. 'the grinch' has them ready to buy but with shipping and the cost, I might as well do it myself and get it over with.





















Quick buff so I can see where to cut.














There it is all tacked up. It required some contouring to get the piece to fit just right. There was no stress fitting the gap just right. I didn't want any tension causing a wonky fit.































Since this car is going to be driven in the rain at some point, it needs wipers.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

holy shit quinn! your getting ALOT done!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> holy shit quinn! your getting ALOT done!


Might able to have the body in epoxy before spring :x:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Looking good Quinn hope you and Mercedes had a great Xmas!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> Looking good Quinn hope you and Mercedes had a great Xmas!



Thanks Brent. It wasn't shorts and sun screen weather like you seem to always have lol, but it was balmy 35 F though. I hope your Xmas was well spend the family!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol it was 78 degrees on xmas day here!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn good work there doc!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> lol it was 78 degrees on xmas day here!


See there you go again.... We had freezing rain today.....not white fluffy snow but freezing rain:thumbsdown:





Mr Gee said:


> Damn good work there doc!



Thanks Gee. When you going to get some work done? I see you're buying cars lol


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks great. We had freezing rain monday night. Must have got it from you guys.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

benz88 said:


> Looks great. We had freezing rain monday night. Must have got it from you guys.


Thanks:biggrin: The freezing rain screwed us right up traffic wise.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks:biggrin: The freezing rain screwed us right up traffic wise.


yeah same here. Its raining again and its -9. Not supposed to rain when its this cold haha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Might as well add my weather report also. It's 41 here, no rain, no sun.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Updates ????? How's the weather in Alberta ???


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

So what's the story with the dash man? Let's see some pictures!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Lolohopper said:


> Nice work


Thank you



sickthree said:


> Updates ????? How's the weather in Alberta ???


No updates. Heard it's been cold........ Been enjoying the warm snow free weather at the Barrett Jackson and Russo auctions. 



ShibbyShibby said:


> So what's the story with the dash man? Let's see some pictures!


Still waiting for the guy to give it to me. He's a couple hours out of town and not sure if he's bailed or not as I he has a lot of spot welds to drill out!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Motivation has been really lacking since the New Year started.

Well here is the big hold up. I don't hide information, just once it's in my hands I'll say what I'm doing!!


55-56' Chev dash. I don't think this has ever been done in a 63 or 64 Impala. So unless some says otherwise......It's a first.


The VHX gauges from Dakota Digital were ordered on Jan 2 but still haven't arrived.


Dry test fit.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Let the fun begin.......

I don't have a slip roll so I improvised.










Add a little bend to match the factory conture.






















Cut out the headlight and ignition switch so it all flows.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

*







*


*







*











The top will be fairly straight forward with filler pieces.




















Now this is where things will get interesting.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I been following this build for a while and I cant wait to see the end result


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

MrLavish said:


> I been following this build for a while and I cant wait to see the end result


Thanks. I was down at the Barrett Jackson auction and took some great pictures of some bad ass builds so I have a few more ideas that I will incorporate. I was planning on installing the RetroTek push button drive but after talking with an owner of one, that's off the list.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Thanks. I was down at the Barrett Jackson auction and took some great pictures of some bad ass builds so I have a few more ideas that I will incorporate. I was planning on installing the RetroTek push button drive but after talking with an owner of one, that's off the list.


dash looks wicked man, i was thinking about that push button drive for my 63 as well. what were the issues ?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

lowrider 4 life said:


> dash looks wicked man, i was thinking about that push button drive for my 63 as well. what were the issues ?


Pain in the ass. You have to select the gear, depress the brake, then push the safety button then you can go. It's fine if you going one direction. If you're moving around in a show forward reverse, it's time consuming. He'd said he'd never do it again.































This was really cool. Remote operation.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I remember When that push button Controls came out. I was watching American Hot rod and they did it in a Caddy? i think, I forget. That dash is going to look sick


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sup dood...looking good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diggin the dash swap thats gonna be sick!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

fuckin nice build!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

lovin the dash idea. your gonna have to get pretty creative with the doors though?:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

benz88 said:


> I remember When that push button Controls came out. I was watching American Hot rod and they did it in a Caddy? i think, I forget. That dash is going to look sick





SIX1RAG said:


> sup dood...looking good





benz88 said:


> I remember When that push button Controls came out. I was watching American Hot rod and they did it in a Caddy? i think, I forget. That dash is going to look sick





Skim said:


> diggin the dash swap thats gonna be sick!





el-rimo said:


> fuckin nice build!!!!!!:thumbsup:



Thanks fellas!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> lovin the dash idea. your gonna have to get pretty creative with the doors though?:thumbsup:


The dash is really three pieces, The ends are spot welded. I'm thinking I will drill out spot welds and just have the dash flow straight across instead of having the triangular piece stick out.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

In all honesty I'd try to make the corners werk to my advantage. They look like they would be great canidates for your front stage, maybe a tweet or 2 in each "pod". Its a bit more werk but would look good in the end.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

bump nice work


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

what brand make these push button control shifter


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

no joke said:


> bump nice work


Thanks



$$bigjoker$$ said:


> what brand make these push button control shifter


Retrotek, TCI, Twist Machine all have a paddle/push button. Mooneyes used to sell one, maybe they still do? It's similar to the Retrotek that uses a linear actuator.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Haven't made much progress at all this year. Time and motivation have been big factors.



I rolled a few beads into the the trunk pan to stiffen it up. I'll need to heat and shrink in a few spots. In the end, it'll all be cover by carpet and the fuel tank.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Recieved this awhile back but it's the VHX gauges from Dakota Digitail. Should look sharp in the new dash.

Still has the protective film on the lense.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> Recieved this awhile back but it's the VHX gauges from Dakota Digitail. Should look sharp in the new dash.
> 
> Still has the protective film on the lense.



Those are gonna look sick:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> Recieved this awhile back but it's the VHX gauges from Dakota Digitail. Should look sharp in the new dash.
> 
> Still has the protective film on the lense.



Looks awesome!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks brotha!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

A few parts added. 
Wilwood Master Cylinder









Camaro exhaust manifolds.









Gangster Rear Window. Phibbs, then chromed.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I assembled the convertible rack. I had all the pieces powder coated. Next I used a convertible top rebuild kit. It has all new bushings, bolts etc.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

nice to see updated pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Gangster Rear Window. Phibbs, then chromed.


dunno if I've ever seen a split oval gangster window in an impala. i like it!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> lovin the dash idea. your gonna have to get pretty creative with the doors though?:thumbsup:



I figured out how it all has to go together now. I'll need a second dash in order for everything to look correct.
After each "hump", the dash top of the dash slopes downwards. I'll need to cut in the center of each hump, and move to the correct piece over to the either end.
















no joke said:


> nice to see updated pictures :thumbsup:


Not much progress...... few odds and ends though


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> dunno if I've ever seen a split oval gangster window in an impala. i like it!


It's different. I've checked out the gangster back window topic and didn't see one in there.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> I figured out how it all has to go together now. I'll need a second dash in order for everything to look correct.
> After each "hump", the dash top of the dash slopes downwards. I'll need to cut in the center of each hump, and move to the correct piece over to the either end.


shit dude. with that mount of cutting, shaving, and splicing. why not get a sheet bent in the profile of the dash and then splice in the two gauge humps?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> dunno if I've ever seen a split oval gangster window in an impala. i like it!


X2  it's gonna look sick


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Great build-up topic! Enjoying all the metal fab posts.


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

More updates please.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

It's been a long time since I've put any work into the rag. But managed to get a few things done so I could take it to a couple shows.




I decided that I didn't want the factory body mounts so I started fabbing a new sets.
This is the first one that I built for the rear. 






































I needed to build a caged nut for the firewall mount as I will be plating over the opening.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Sqaure to the frame jig.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

And back to the dash for a min








































The 55' dash width before adding and length:









The impala dash width:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

With the humps switched around, I cut the bottom half off as I will now be making the dash face wider to hide the a/c, wiring etc.











The each hump needs to be in the center of each seat so it looks right. In order to do that, I needed to add 4.5" to the middle.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

There it is, the first ever 55 chev dash in a 1963 Impala!



















Some trimming will be needed after


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's going on dood. Nice to see some progress. I'm digging the body mounts.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> What's going on dood. Nice to see some progress. I'm digging the body mounts.


Thanks bro. I was really trying to come up with something different for the mounts. Nobody is going to see them but oh well.

I did a couple shows to promote my Resto-Revolver rotisserie and had the Impala on display. People were in awe about the frame. Even though I have many more hours to put into it, it was good to hear the compliments and put some wind under the sails!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

This is from Super Run down in Red Deer, AB.































This was getting ready for Rockin August the weekend after.....


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


so how much is the wire wheel caster upgrade!? :rofl:

progress on the dash looks good.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> so how much is the wire wheel caster upgrade!? :rofl:
> 
> progress on the dash looks good.



Lol. Ya, it got people looking that's for sure!! I built adapters that use 5x4.75 hubs so I can run chev wheels. Most trailer hubs are 5x4.5

I guess it doesn't matter with spokes but oh well.

Dash is finally coming together. I'll tig all the butt joints so I can keep the heat distortion to a minimum.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I had the firewall piece cut for a few weeks now and finally had a chance to get it fitted into place. It was either 1/8 or 10 gauge.

Made a plastic template making it easier to see what was behind.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll have to trim that little bracket down


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:





Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:



Hey Fella's!!!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey man awesome seeing you, the Mrs, and the 63 down in Radium!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Hey man awesome seeing you, the Mrs, and the 63 down in Radium!



Hell ya! I was surprised to see that you brought the whole crew.


A few pics from Radium

Early morning setup













Myself, Shibby and part of his crew


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> This was getting ready for Rockin August the weekend after.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Bunch of long-hairs! lol



doctahouse said:


> Hell ya! I was surprised to see that you brought the whole crew.
> 
> 
> A few pics from Radium
> ...


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice build homie!!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhh damn I'm getting excited to get a Resto Revolver!


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Any more progress pictures?


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Been going through this build topic! Beautiful Work!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

TKeeby79 said:


> Been going through this build topic! Beautiful Work!!



Thanks! I haven't been able to put any time into it for quite awhile. Just too damn busy working on other projects.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: happy holidays


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave: happy holidays


Hope you and the family are well and spent some good quality time together! All the best in the New Year


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

love this build.........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Detour64 said:


> love this build.........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks. Maybe I'll be able to set some time aside and get a little more work done.....


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I managed to squeeze a few hours in and get the dash tacked in and the cowl welded up. Feels good having the one of kind dash in there now!! 


























































Now it's grind time. This was a bigger job than I anticipated. For what it's worth, I would suggest to anyone wanting a shaved cowl, hit up the grinch!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

good to see your back on it!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> I managed to squeeze a few hours in and get the dash tacked in and the cowl welded up. Feels good having the one of kind dash in there now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the dash came out real nice bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Tage said:


> the dash came out real nice bro! :thumbsup:


Thanks. The plan now is putting a new flat piece a few inches wider (where the radio hole is) and have it drop lower then curve towards the firewall so I can hide all the a/c etc. I'll need to order an under dash mount for the master cylinder before I get too carried away.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> good to see your back on it!


Only for a minute lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The dash still needs a lot of dolly work plus heat and shrink to get it even close to being acceptable. But is starting to take shape!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Some welding of the shaved firewall.
















This lip had to go to make a solid weld.


Before:






















After:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

And some more grinding of the frame. The bottom portion is just about all smoothed out.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: very nice brother!


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 02hop (Apr 6, 2006)

What happen to this build it is a real good build I want to see what the car looks like now.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

02hop said:


> What happen to this build it is a real good build I want to see what the car looks like now.


It was for sale, I think he may have sold it. I haven't asked him about it in awhile.


----------

